# What instruments do you play? (OFFICIAL)



## Demensa (Feb 11, 2013)

So, I was thinking of starting an updated list of what instruments people play as well as what specific model of instrument they use.  (Especially for guitarists and keyboard players, etc.)
For example, someone might post:

"I play the saxophone and clarinet"

"I have a Gibson SG, Fender Strat, etc."

which would be listed as:

*ForumUser97 - *Saxophone, Clarinet
*xXFurry4LyfeXx *- Electric Guitar - Gibson SG, Fender Stratocaster

 You get the point. I figured it would be an easy and fun way to see some of the other musicians on FAF and what model of instrument they use/prefer. Remember, this is for people who play an instrument. (Sorry electronic music composers, maybe some other thread.)

If anyone has suggestions of organization I would love to hear them. I figured I would just list everyone in chronological order of posting, since arranging by instrument name is too difficult once you get people who play an array of instruments. 
Part 1 of my feeble attempt to revive The Blue Note, even if it is a generic list thread. I'll update this list regularly (and I'll try not to bump it with "Added" posts) until I leave the forums.

Tell me if anything is wrong.

Now...

*The Everlasting FAF Band*

*Demensa* - Acoustic Guitar, Electric Guitar - _Ibanez RG series_
*
Raptros - *Acoustic Violin - _Stentor Arcadia_, Electric Violin - _Yamaha "Silent String"_, Clarinet - _Yamaha_, Bass Clarinet, Descant Recorder, Treble/Alto Recorder, Tenor Recorder, Piano

*Kit H. Ruppell* - BaÄŸlama, Rubab, Spike Fiddle, Electric 'sitar' Guitar, Soprano Ukulele

*Vukasin* - Electric Guitar - _Schecter Diamon Series_, Acoustic Guitar - _NS28 Nikki Sixx "Heroin Diaries"_, Bass - _Ibanez ATK_, Drums, Clarinet

*Aden* - Electric guitar - _Custom Carvin DC800 8-string_, _Schecter C-1 Elite 6-string, _Acoustic guitar - _Taylor, _Violin - _Strunal_, Piano, Bass Guitar

*lol* - Piano - _Knabe baby grand (1920-1930), Kohler and Campbell_ _(1950)_, Trumpet - _Silver R.S. Berkley, _Alto Saxophone - _Julius Keilwerth   

_*Lev1athan* - Tuba, Baritone

*DarthLeopard* - Acoustic Guitar, Flute

*Aleu* - Flute, Xylophone

*Kivaari* - Electric Guitar - _Squier_ _Classic Vibe Custom Telecaster _

*Kentarvos* - French Horn - _Conn_

*Rivers Bluetail* - Electric Guitar - _Fender Strat, Gibson SG_, Bass Guitar - _Fender 5 string Jazz_, Drums

*Namba* - Acoustic Guitar - _Indiana Scout and Crafter_, Electric Guitar - _Epiphone Ebony and White Flying V_ 

*DenzyBaby* - Piano

*JerryFoxcoon* - Piano/Keyboard - _CT-636 Casio keyboard_, _Yamaha NP-31_ 

*Kalven* - Drums - _Yamaha Tour Custom: 12", 13", 16", 22",  Mapex Black Panther Snare, Zildjian 14" A Custom Rezo Hats, Zildjian 16" A Custom Crash, Zildjian 20" A Armand Ride, Meinl 18" Soundcaster Fusion Crash_                          Bass Guitar - _Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass, _Guitar_ - Tanglewood TW45 Electroacoustic Guitar, Ibanez GRG-270B

_*Macaronii *- Guitar - _Alvarez acoustic/electric, _Bass Guitar, Violin (electric and acoustic), Piano

*Valnyr* - Bass Guitar, Guitar

*Silvaris* - Tuba - _St. Petersburg (5 valve, C), _Cornet - _Conn (Bb), _Trombone - _Bach (C, tenor), _Alto Saxophone - _Sky (red, Eb), _Clarinet - _Cornelio (blue. Bb soprano), _Keyboard - _Yamaha, _Bass Guitar (Electric) - Silvertone
Drums - Vic Firth drumsticks

*verathevix* - Piano, Violin - _Amati reconstruction, Messiah Stradivarius reconstruction, _Baroque Violin, Viol, Accordion

*Bloodshot_Eyes* - Acoustic Guitar, Bass Guitar, Piano

*sebkad* - Classical Guitar, Acoustic Guitar, Harmonica, Piano

*ursiphiliac* - Violin, Cello, Viola, Double Bass

*Python Blue* - Piano

*Faolan* - Acoustic Guitar, Electric Guitar, Acoustic Violin, Harmonica, Bugle

*Plantar* - Electric Guitar - _Yamaha with Seymour Duncan custom pickups, _Acoustic Guitar - _Montana, _Ukulele, Keyboard

*thaos627* - Electric Bass, Keyboards, Drums, Ocarina, Guitar

*Kalvo* - Bass guitar - _Squier 5 string J-Bass, Ibanez Gio 6-String_ 

*DMAN14 - *Alto Saxophone -  _SX90R Keilwerth in black nickle with a rousseau 4R/link 7* with an olegature, Yamaha 52_, Clarinet - _Schreiber limited edition (Buffet E11)_, Guitar - _Ibanez artcore hollowbody_

*Flurra* - French Horn, Mellophone, Ukelele

*ESB1023* - Acoustic Guitar - _Jasmine by Takamine S34C, Original handmade guitar, _Electric Guitar - _Squier Stratocaster, Epoch Les Paul, Laguna LE50_, Keyboard - _Yamaha, Korg, _Bass Guitar

*Ji-Ji* - Electric guitar -_ Ibanez RG370DXL, Aria stgl modified, Wesley Les Paul Replica (Left handed), _Electro-Acoutic guitar - _Crafter Left handed, _Bass Guitar, Keyboard - _Yamaha, _Drums - _Alexis dm5 electric kit, _Harmonica

*Glitch* - Clarinet - _Selmer Bundy, _Piano, Melodica - _Hohner 37

_*TricksterF* - Acoustic Guitar, Electric Guitar, Piano, Tin Whistle, Flute, Ukelele, Drums, Xylophone, Triangle

*Lomberdia* - Double Ocarina - _STL purple clay, _Viola, Piano, Harp - _Harpsicle's Sharpsicle with Reese Sharpening Levers

_*Sutekh_the_Destroyer* - Drum kit, Piano

*EloeElwe* - Fretless Bass, Cello, String Bass, Violin, Banjo

*Shaade* - Guitar, Keyboard

*Sweetheartz22* - Piano, Violin, French Horn, Mellophone, Drums, Trumpet, Flute, Xylophone, Saxophone, Ocarina

*secretfur* - Guitar, Tin Whistle, Violin

*septango* - Trumpet

*SilverKhajiit* - Flute

*mrperson379* - Drums, Guitar

*FenrirDarkWolf* - Clarinet - _Selmer Bundy_, Bassoon - _W Schreiber_, Keyboard - Casio CTK-519, English Horn

*Resham* - Guitar, Bass Guitar, Piano

*cause the rat* - Electric Guitar - _1970's Aria Les Paul copy, 1980's JB Player Telecaster, 1980's Electric Working Man, _Acoustic Guitar - 1976 Yamaha

*P**ortia's #1 Fan* - Bass Guitar - _Peavey Frontier 5 string_

*RockerFox* - Electric Guitar - _Epiphone Legacy SG, _Acoustic Guitar - _Epiphone DR-100_, Bass Guitar - _Epiphone Thunderbird, Hofner Icon B-Bass HI Series, _Drums - _Ludwig Accent Kit, _Marimba, Xylophone, Vibraphone, Congo Drums, Djembe, Marching                              cymbals, Concert Bass Drum, Woodblocks, Gong, Buckets

*CyanCosine* - Electric Guitar - _Yamaha PAC112VMX, _Bass Guitar

*Kosdu* - Electric Guitar, Acoustic-electric Guitar - _Ibanez AS53 Red, _Acoustic Guitar - _Ventura Bruno V-10, _Acoustic-electric Bass Guitar - Dean

*Kitsune Cross* - Bass Guitar - _Black Ibanez 5 string, _Midi Controller - _Korg Microkey,  _Piano - _Kawai ES4 (Digital)

_*LegitWaterfall* - Keyboard

*Icky* - Marimba, Timpani, Drum kit, Xylophone, Vibraphone, Concert Snare Drum

*Csiral* - Guitar - _Yamaha Pacifica, _Piano, Bass Guitar, Synthesiser - _Ultranova Novation

_*TobyDingo* - Acoustic Guitar

*Planet Swag* - Keyboard, Keytar, Bass Flute, Piccolo, Recorder, Ocarina, Kazoo

*Rain-Wizard* - Drums, Guitar

*Kellan Meig'h* - Electric Guitar - _1965 Gibson Barney Kessel, Fender Deluxe Player's Strat, Dean Thoroughbred Deluxe singlecut, Dean Boca 12 doublecut, Agile AL-3010SE w/P90's singlecut, __vintage 60's Orlando 335-style                             hollowbody_, Acoustic Guitar - _Ibanez AEF30E singlecut_, Mandolin - _Ibanez M511SE acoustic/electric 'A' style, E__arly '60's Monkey Wards 'A' mandolin_, Bass Guitar - _'60's Sears Silvertone, Dean Acoustic/electric                         quilted ash 4 string, _tenor banjo, tenor guitar

*Saga* - Mayonnaise

*Sarcastic Coffeecup* - Guitar, Piano

*The Furry Phil* - Trombone - _Boosey and Hawkes
_*
Dire Newt* - Electric Guitar - _Ibanez RG321mh (with _Candy Apple Red finish)

*Rouge Artist* - Guitar - _Fender CD-60CE Acoustic/Electric Guitar, _Trumpet, Harmonica

*gangstaguru* - Electric Guitar - _Epiphone Les Paul, Fender Stratocaster, _Acoustic Guitar - _SX, Yamaha, _Bass Guitar - _Ashton, _Keyboard - _Casio, _Drums - _Sonor, _Harmonica - _Golden Cup

_*CoyoteCaliente* - Acoustic/Electric guitar

*Shoiyo* - Guitar, Ocarina

*Joberio *- Flute, Piccolo

*Kofi Adofo* - Tuba - _Blessing 3/4 BBb, _Sousaphone

*Blissful.Oblivion* - Violin - _Yamaha, _â€‹Piano

*Lone Wolf 98* - Electric Guitar

*Matt Conner* - Guitar

*wolfdog* - Piano, Electric Guitar, Acoustic Guitar, Ukulele, Harmonica, Saxophone

*Wyatt_Fox* - Acoustic Guitar - _Washburn (1995), _Electric Guitar - _Jazz Cort (2007), _Tenor Banjo - _Kay (1959), _5-string Banjo - _Samick (1979), _Piano, Mandolin 
*
TheKingOfTheCats* - Electric Guitar - _Ibanez RG8L_, Bass Guitar - _Marlin Sidewinder
_*
RedWolf98* - Clarinet - _Yamaha, _Bass Clarinet - _Yamaha

_*Braz* - Bass Guitar - _Peavey, _Acoustic Guitar
*
BigwiggingAround* - Bass Guitar - _Peavey T-40 (1978 )
_*
d.batty* - Guitar
*
sniperfreak223 * - Piano, Keyboard, Bass Guitar (4, 5 and 6-string), Guitar (Electric, Acoustic and Baritone; in 6, 7, 8, 10 and 12-string configurations), Drums, Violin, Cello, Viola

*KAS3519* - Trumpet - _Yamaha Xeno, _Acoustic Guitar

*Picea* - Guitar, Banjo, Bass Guitar, Violin

*Risia* - Electric Guitar - _Ibanez RG premium_

*soak* - Trombone

*Benji* - Piano

*LupusLuciferus* - Bass Guitar, Keyboard

*Accretion* - Electric Guitar (6 and 7 string), Acoustic Guitar (6 and 12 string), Bass Guitar, Piano, Keyboard, Banjo, Bagpipes

*Theralth* - Piano/Keyboard - _Korg SP-170, M-Audio Keyrig 49, _Electric Guitar - S_quier Strat

_*RabidLynx* - Guitar, Piano, Flute

*Astusthefox* - Acoustic Guitar, Piano

*Hachiro* - Saxophone

*BitFlourish* - Gameboy

*Foxsuke* - Guitar - _Yamaha,_ Xylophone, Drums

*AsKi* - Bass Guitar

*shadowsinhiding* - 12-hole Ocarina, Transverse Ocarina, Guitar, Piano

*alpineedits* - Acoustic Guitar - _1970's Ibanez Concord, _Electric Guitar - _Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet

_*Ayattar* - Piano, Organ, Accordion - _Weltmeister (120 bass, two channeled, black, wooden, 1985)
_
*AKOthepanther* - Electric Guitar, Bass Guitar, Drums

*Torrijos-sama *- Piano, Percussion
*
StreekerTheCheetah *- Alto Saxophone, Clarinet

*Yonk* - Piano
*
Sandor Coon* - Percussion, Piano, Organ - _Wurlitzer_

*Skoda* - Clarinet, Alto Clarinet, Bass Clarinet
*
jtrekkie* - Piano

*Alpha_Wolph* - Violin, Piano

*Alexxx-Returns* - Alto Saxophone, Guitar - _Squier Strat, _Ocarina

*Baka94* - Piano - _Yamaha P-35, _Guitar - _Epiphone Vintage G-400

_*Llamapotamus* - French Horn, Mellophone

*PurryFurry* - Drums

*Evan of Phrygia* - Percussion, Saxophone

*Flux3r* - Bass Guitar - _Fender Jazz Bass Vintage Series, Fender P-Bass, _Trombone

*lefurr* - Bass Guitar - _Ibanez SGDR 5-string
_*
Thel* - Violin, Viola, Guitar, Saxophone
*
KorinKun* - Harmonica

*grigs* - Electric Guitar - _Gibson Les Paul Custom '91, _Acoustic Guitar, Bass Guitar - _Warwick RockBass, _Piano

*Fermata* - Piano, Guitar, Flute

*MonochromaticMelody* - Piano

*Hachiro* - Clarinet, Saxophone

*Dog-likeDenis* - Acoustic Guitar, Electric Guitar

*BlueMist_Shenara* - Saxophone, Clarinet - _Buffet R13, _Ukulele - _Lanakai Tenor, Les Paul Epiphone Concert, _Piano

*Snakebite* - Clarinet, Oboe, Piano

*Safiel* - Drums, Trombone, Bass Guitar

*Treble* - Ocarina

*BobTheZombie* - Drums

*Kinharia* - Bass Guitar

*Darazu* - Bagpipes, Ocarina, Guitar, Harp

*Vladimir Balthiel Crowe* - Piano, Violin, Drums

*N30Nphoenix* - Euphonium, Trumpet, Piano

*-Sliqq-* - Piano

*MaximizedGamer* - Viola, Guitar
*
Algorithm-Dude* - Bass Guitar, Piano

*Pinky* - Recorder, Guitar

*Dance Magic* - Djembe, Double-sided Cajon, Chimes, Glockenspiel

*Maugryph* - Trumpet, Keyboard, Guitar

*missprint* - Various string instruments


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Acoustic violin - https://twitter.com/Raptros155/status/276418347179053057/photo/1 - Stentor Conservitoire (sp?)
Electric violin - http://i946.photobucket.com/albums/ad303/Raptros155/IMG_0091_zps3562d599.jpg - Yamaha "Silent String"
Clarinet - Yamaha (don't know which model....)
Bass Clarinet
Descant Recorder - Altos
Treble/Alto Recorder
Tenor Recorder
Piano - Only a keyboard, though I do play the yamaha baby grand that my school has.

Yeah.....

Also I approve your atempt to revive this sub-forum. I'll help if you need (just PM).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Baglama (Turkish lute)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ba%C4%9Flama
[video=youtube;Pt3K0baKWAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt3K0baKWAg[/video]
There are different sizes; mine's about 38" pretty much like this one
Note that I don't play 'officially', because there's nobody to teach me and I just like the instrument. I try to pick up on what I can, though


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Electric Guitar - Schecter Diamon Series http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...S   Damien-FR    6-String Electric Guitar.jpg
Acoustic Guitar - NS28 Nikki Sixx "Heroin Diaries" http://static.musiciansfriend.com/d...DV020_Jpg_Jumbo_583196.904_heroin_diaries.jpg
Bass - Ibanez ATK http://music.kinghigher.com/music/up_files/ibanez_atk305_b7844.jpg
Drums
Clarinet


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Electric guitar - Custom Carvin DC800 8-string, Schecter C-1 Elite 6-string
Acoustic guitar - I borrow my dad's Taylors from time to time
Violin - Some beginners violin by Strunal
Piano and bass occasionally, but I want to focus on guitar and violin for now


----------



## lol (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Piano - Knabe baby grand (from around 1920-1930) (I also have a 1950 Kohler and Cambell)
Trumpet - Silver R.S. Berkley
Alto Sax - Some Julius Keilwerth


----------



## Symlus (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Tuba / Baritone. Not sure which model, it's been some 5 years since I've last played. I still remember a bit though.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Acoustic guitar, I dont what brand

Also played a some flute in high school


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play the flute and xylophone.
The Flute is a Yamaha brand, not sure which one but it's the type with the finger holes. The xylophone I played in band but I do have a yamaha keyboard as well.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I have a guitar, and occasionally play with it. Really should put more effort into it, I'd love to write a few songs someday. I've got a Squier Classic Vibe Custom Telecaster, it's actually really nice, the only thing separating it from a Fender is the name and country of origin.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Aleu said:


> I play the flute and xylophone.
> The Flute is a Yamaha brand, not sure which one but it's the type with the finger holes.


There are a lot of flutes with finger holes; actually most flutes other than the Western orchestral transverse varieties have finger holes. But since yours is made by a well-known company, I'm guessing you have a recorder until I get more information. Do you blow into the end of it like a whistle, or across a hole?


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play the french horn! I use a Conn, though I'm not quite sure what the precise model is, unfortunately.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There are a lot of flutes with finger holes; actually most flutes other than the Western orchestral transverse varieties have finger holes. But since yours is made by a well-known company, I'm guessing you have a recorder until I get more information. Do you blow into the end of it like a whistle, or across a hole?


I think I know what a god damned flute is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Aleu said:


> I think I know what a god damned flute is.


Well maybe I don't :V
Can you find a picture of this mystery instrument, perhaps?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Well maybe I don't :V
> Can you find a picture of this mystery instrument, perhaps?



It's not a mystery instrument. It's a god damned open-holed flute.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Aleu said:


> It's not a mystery instrument. It's a god damned open-holed flute.


Sounds much nicer to work with than the keyed ones :-D
If only I could find a clarinet made the same way.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I used to think not until I used one that wasn't but the brand was different so I don't know how that factored in it. It was a Gemeinhardt and I've heard good things about it but it just didn't....feel right. I'd try one with the same brand but I don't have that much money to blow.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I want to play bass guitar because it is the most important yet overlooked instrument in any song. 

First, in the soundtrack of Castlevania: Circle of the Moon for you video game lovers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMeJSRH1uX8

Then, Driven by Rush, which has a bass guitar solo in it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EkXfjyzjkk

Then, "For the Love of Money" by the O'Jays, in which the bass guitar provides one of soul's most well-known riffs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNQW-63OuE4


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play most of your run of the mill instruments. I'm a guitarist, but I'm somewhat proficient with the drums and bass. I really want to learn how to play the steel drums though, they sound AMAZING. 

As for guitars, I usually play my Gibson SG or my Strat, but I'm building a Jag right now. Should be done sometime this month. Sometimes I get to use a '72 Gibson LP or a Tele, but I don't own those two. My amp is nothing impressive, it's a Fender XD Vintage modified tube amp. Would get a Dual Rectifier, but I have no moneez ;-; For basses, I use a fender 5 string Jazz bass, and I have a set of CB drums. Not awesome, but good enough to practice on. I'm kinda a music person ^^;


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

@Aleu, I stopped trying flute a long tome ago so I ask you, do you think the acoustics are better on a wooden or metal flute, I can imagine they sound pretty differant but I dont really know which one is better.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Depends on the person playing it really. I've only played metal flute because of band. Flutes are pretty versatile. You can play some Metallica with them and even beatbox with a flute.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Rivers Bluetail said:


> I use a fender 5 string Jazz bass



5 string bass is best bass!

My friend has one and it's pretty great, especially for instrumental pieces. He plays Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata on it.



Aleu said:


> You can play some Metallica with them and even beatbox with a flute.



Pftttt.... _Everyone _knows that clarinet is the ultimate metal instrument.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Demensa said:


> 5 string bass is best bass!
> 
> My friend has one and it's pretty great, especially for instrumental pieces. He plays Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata on it.
> 
> ...



Can't be true metal when it's not entirely made of metal :V At least flutes have an edge on that.


----------



## Namba (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Acoustic Guitars - Indiana Scout and Crafter
Electric - Epiphone Ebony and White Flying V (that's one guitar!)


----------



## DenzyBaby (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I like to play piano in my leisure time. Most of the time I play classic and melodies.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Demensa said:


> 5 string bass is best bass!
> 
> My friend has one and it's pretty great, especially for instrumental pieces. He plays Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata on it.
> *I know, I love mine. The only issue is that it's heavy as hell and it's an absolute GIANT. But one look at that sunburst finish, and it's all fine with me... *
> Pftttt.... _Everyone _knows that clarinet is the ultimate metal instrument.





Aleu said:


> Depends on the person playing it really. I've only played metal flute because of band. Flutes are pretty versatile. You can play some Metallica with them and even beatbox with a flute.


I dunno, my cajon is pretty metal.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Rivers Bluetail said:


> I dunno, my cajon is pretty metal.



Damn!

...Well I can play the triangle.

I guess that's pretty metal too.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I'm not sure how they'd work if they weren't ^^; 

With enough effort anything can sound metal. I remember plugging a ukulele into a few amps once. Blew the doors off the place.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play what could be considered "piano". The only thing I have for now is a CT-636 Casio keyboard. Better than nothing, but I start to feel horribly restricted by the limitation of such a cheap thing, I now need something weighted AND graded, 88 keys if possible... (But Yamaha does make a 76 keys semi-weighted, graded electronic piano that I'll choose if I can't afford a full-size model)


----------



## Kalven (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Hey dude(tte)s,

Here's my set up (in order of proficiency):

Voice: Tenor (Top C on a VERY good day and also a top Soprano Bb in falsetto - not a castrati, just lucky...)

Drums:
Yamaha Tour Custom: 12", 13", 16", 22" (Evans GPlus heads for toms, EMAD for Bass Drum)
Mapex Black Panther Snare (not sure of the name, but 'tis 14"x7" - very phat, also rocking a Remo Ambassador Control Dot and S-Hoop)
Zildjian 14" A Custom Rezo Hats
Zildjian 16" A Custom Crash
Zildjian 20" A Armand Ride
Meinl 18" Soundcaster Fusion Crash
Yamaha hardware

Bass:
Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass (Named Hector)

Guitars:
Tanglewood TW45 Electroacoustic Guitar
Ibanez GRG-270B (surprisingly versatile electric)

I also play keys for a synth band (so anything on Logic)


----------



## Jason- (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Unfortunately I don't play any instruments but if I did I would probably play panflutes, they're the only instrument I am truely fond of.


----------



## Macxi (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Instruments I play/have seriously played include guitar (both acoustic and electric), bass guitar, violin (also acoustic as well as electric) and piano. My favourite one to play is my Alvarez acoustic/electric guitar, which I like to simply strum and sing to. It tends to ease my mind and it brings me into a state of relaxation after a stressful day.

I've played violin in orchestra every year from 4th grade to 12th, but the music department at my universities afterwards weren't really all too great, so I dropped it for a while. Had guitar lessons from about grade 7 and into university where I rigorously studied jazz guitar for a few years (pretty tough stuff for me, but it wasn't so bad alongside music theory classes) - and I also bought myself a Ibanez bass guitar one year and taught myself how to play it based on books, websites and my own musical knowledge. 

At the moment, I only take a 30 min piano lesson each week but I found that I like learning how to play VG tracks on it, so I tend to do that for fun (alongside just playing chords and melodies I know on guitar). Still play my guitar whenever I'm bored, and would like to get a good mic and recording software someday to record myself singing. 

Aside from that, one instrument I still would love to learn how to play is the harp. My friend had one before she moved, and she used to allow me to mess around on it a lot. It's such a beautiful instrument...


----------



## Valnyr (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Primarily bass guitar. I'm currently dabbling around in normal guitar as well.


----------



## Avlenna (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I read the original post and just wanted to ask one thing: what does the model of the instrument have to do with anything?  The make and model don't matter when you're a shitty player.  Either way...

I play on a St. Petersburg tuba (5 valve, C), Conn Cornet (Bb), Bach Trombone (C, tenor), Sky Alto Saxophone (red, Eb), Cornelio Clarinet (blue, Bb soprano), Yamaha Keyboard, Silvertone Electric Bass Guitar, Vic Firth drumsticks


----------



## Demensa (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Silvaris said:


> I read the original post and just wanted to ask one thing: what does the model of the instrument have to do with anything?  The make and model don't matter when you're a shitty player.  Either way...
> 
> I play on a St. Petersburg tuba (5 valve, C), Conn Cornet (Bb), Bach Trombone (C, tenor), Sky Alto Saxophone (red, Eb), Cornelio Clarinet (blue, Bb soprano), Yamaha Keyboard, Silvertone Electric Bass Guitar, Vic Firth drumsticks



Oh, of course it doesn't matter when it comes to technical skill. I just think it's cool to see what gear everyone uses, so I thought I might as well include that.


----------



## verathevix (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play the -
Piano, 
Amati violin reconstruction, 
Messiah Stradivarius violin reconstruction
Baroque violin
Viol 
Accordion 
My voice! I'm a soprano


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Guitar (acoustic, I don't own an electric but that doesn't stop me from being metal as fuck :U)
Bass (electric)
basic piano
I stomp and hit things with sticks in rhythm but I don't have any drums...
Oh yeah, and I sing.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



verathevix said:


> I play the -
> Piano,
> Amati violin reconstruction,
> Messiah Stradivarius violin reconstruction
> ...



Wow! You've got a really nice baroque/renaissance setup there!

And do you play a piano accordion or button?



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Guitar (acoustic, I don't own an electric but that doesn't stop me from being metal as fuck :U)



I fondly remember the days when I would sit down and learn to play Metallica songs on my dad's acoustic guitar...


----------



## verathevix (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

It's my main area of expertise, heh. And I play both types, though the button accordion is quite a bit more versatile than the piano one, heh.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



verathevix said:


> It's my main area of expertise, heh. And I play both types, though the button accordion is quite a bit more versatile than the piano one, heh.


The accordion is a very interesting instrument, sadly none of the stores near me sell them so I can't go into one and test one out for a bit.


----------



## Namba (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Haha! I feel so inadequate compared to the rest of you.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Eyal Flurry said:


> Haha! I feel so inadequate compared to the rest of you.


Don't worry about it, we all start from somewhere.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Raptros said:


> The accordion is a very interesting instrument, sadly none of the stores near me sell them so I can't go into one and test one out for a bit.



Some of my friends play it, and one of them has a really nice piano accordion.  I haven't gotten to play it much, but it's really a fantastic instrument. (And heavier than you might expect.)


----------



## sebkad (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Classical and Acoustic guitars (don't ask me about the specific name ) + harmonica. I've also played the piano but I don't have any for my own right now. 
Because of low quality mic I started to use FL Studio software and it's really nice


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Deleted


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play VERY basic piano. Most of the rest is strictly computer music.


----------



## Faolan (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

What I play:
Acoustic guitar - the only instrument I currently own due to my finances, its a cheapo no name, but has a good sound
Electric guitar - have to borrow a friend's
Acoustic Violin - the first instrument I learned how to play, and am still somewhat proficient on
Harmonica - okay, I do currently own two instruments, I need something to tune the guitar with after all
Bugle - ...don't ask


----------



## Plantar (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Electric guitar: It's... A Yamaha. I'm not sure on the make or model but it's the most perfect thing I've played, it's got Seymour Duncan custom pickups. I have 2 others, one looking just like an Ibanez and the other being an S101 strat knockoff.
Acoustic: It's a Montana brand acoustic. I've had it for 5 years now, and it sounds so perfect. I need new strings, I keep forgetting.
Ukulele: It's some cheapo ukulele but it sounds nice, had this for 3 or 4 years.
Keys: 61 key keystudio. I use it rarely because I have no room for it.

That's just... What I have though. I'm proficient at acoustic and electric guitar and decent at ukulele and the keyboard. I wish I could sing good though.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Faolan said:


> What I play:
> Acoustic guitar - the only instrument I currently own due to my finances, its a cheapo no name, but has a good sound
> Electric guitar - have to borrow a friend's
> Acoustic Violin - the first instrument I learned how to play, and am still somewhat proficient on
> ...


All I know is that it's just like a cornet but with no valves, therefore very simple.


----------



## Faolan (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



> Raptros                   Re: What instruments do you play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it, and yes it is one of the easiest brass instruments to learn.  I just rather not think about the reasons I had to learn it when I was 16.  None the less if someone needs a bugler I am pretty good on one, probably better than on guitar.

Edit:  I got to figure out the damned structure for quoting people.


----------



## thaos627 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play:

Electric Bass: I play this a lot & I'm very good at it
Keyboards: This includes all keyboards from piano/synth to marimba/xylophone
Drums: Used to be my main instrument but I developed a hatred for them so I only play them if I have to
Ocarina: I have 2 different kinds (6-holed & 4-holed) & I enjoy annoying people with them
Guitar: I dont own a guitar but I can play them

I also play a bunch of random instruments I've made &/or found


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



thaos627 said:


> I also play a bunch of random instruments I've made &/or found


 Do you have pictures?


----------



## thaos627 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Do you have pictures?



Not on hand but I can post stuff later when I take pictures. I have mostly odd hand drums.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



thaos627 said:


> I also play a bunch of random instruments I've *made* &/or found


You make instruments? That is really awesome! Like Kit said, I'd love to see what these look/sound like.


----------



## thaos627 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Raptros said:


> You make instruments? That is really awesome! Like Kit said, I'd love to see what these look/sound like.



theyre nothing really special just a couple taiko style drums, shaker (maraca without a handle) & I'm currently working on a shakuhachi & shamisen. all grade school craft type stuff but working & in tune, I dont like putting months of effort into instruments that I wont ever make money with.

I can make guitars/basses but I dont have a job currently to get the supplies, theyre cheap hollowbodies but they are better quality than anything else I've made & have pickups. I dont have them anymore, I threw them away (long story, dont ask).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



thaos627 said:


> theyre nothing really special just a couple taiko style drums, shaker (maraca without a handle) & I'm currently working on a shakuhachi & shamisen. all grade school craft type stuff but working & in tune, I dont like putting months of effort into instruments that I wont ever make money with.
> 
> I can make guitars/basses but I dont have a job currently to get the supplies, theyre cheap hollowbodies but they are better quality than anything else I've made & have pickups. I dont have them anymore, I threw them away (long story, dont ask).


I'm thinking of making something similar to the Chitrali/Pashto Sitar
[video=youtube;NdEXW9p-D_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdEXW9p-D_c[/video]
I've got a log of gnarly cherry drying in the basement, stripped of bark and split. I'm concerned with cracking during the drying process.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



thaos627 said:


> Drums: Used to be my main instrument but I developed a hatred for them so I only play them if I have to





thaos627 said:


> I dont have them anymore, I threw them away (long story, dont ask).



The questions... The questions...

Anyways, how did you get into making instruments?


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I'm going to use my 5000th post to say I'm finally gonna learn to play that guitar I've had for two years. I'm actually going to get off my ass and do this.

It begins.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Saliva said:


> I'm going to use my 5000th post to say I'm finally gonna learn to play that guitar I've had for two years. I'm actually going to get off my ass and do this.
> 
> It begins.
> 
> Fuck yeah.


Well done on 5000 posts! Remember if you need any help with the guitar, we're all here. Which make/model of guitar do you own?


----------



## thaos627 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



Demensa said:


> The questions... The questions...
> 
> Anyways, how did you get into making instruments?





Saliva said:


> I'm going to use my 5000th post to say I'm finally gonna learn to play that guitar I've had for two years. I'm actually going to get off my ass and do this.
> 
> It begins.
> 
> Fuck yeah.



First off, I started making instruments because I was bored & wanted to play something no one else could. If you wish to learn guitar then go to www.berkleeshares.com it has everything you need to get started & get you very very good.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

....the log fucking cracked again.


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play Bass guitar in a band. I have two basses as of now, a Squier 5 string J-Bass and an Ibanez Gio 6-String. I also play acoustic guitar leisurely. I have an Ibanez for that. All of them are great instruments, in my opinion.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Alto Saxophone: SX90R Keilwerth in black nickle with a rousseau 4R/link 7* with an olegature, back up is a yamaha 52 
Clarinet: Schreiber limited edition (AKA buffet E11)

Guitar: Ibanez artcore hollowbody (my brothers) with a roland microcube


----------



## Flurra (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

In high school I played French horn and mellophone.

I also play ukulele


----------



## ESB1023 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Acoustic guitar (Jasmine by Takamine S34C & an original, handmade guitar)
Electric Guitar (Squier Stratocaster, Epoch Les Paul, and Laguna LE50)
Keyboards (one Yamaha, one Korg, models unknown)
Bass Guitar (mine broke. getting another one soon.)


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*



ESB1023 said:


> Acoustic guitar (Jasmine by Takamine S34C & an original, handmade guitar)
> Electric Guitar (Squier Stratocaster, Epoch Les Paul, and Laguna LE50)
> Keyboards (one Yamaha, one Korg, models unknown)
> *Bass Guitar (mine broke. getting another one soon.)*



I couldn't imagine if one of my babies (cough, i mean Basses) broke. x]


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 14, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play :

Electric guitar (ibanez rg370dxl, aria stgl modified, Wesley les Paul rep lefty)
Electro-Acoustic guitar (Crafter lefty something)
Bass guitar (own a cheap shine bass but it's nice sounding)
Sing
Learning and own keys and drums (cheap high school lookin' Yamaha keys, Alexis dm5 electric kit)
Can play a harmonica to a novice degree.. (Got a lil cmajor keyed one)

I want more music things but I have no space..


----------



## Kalmor (May 22, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Made this thread sticky to help prevent duplicate threads.


----------



## Glitch (May 22, 2013)

I play, from main to for-funsies:

*Clarinet* - A Selmer Bundy hand me down from hell of sorts.  I really am above the level of it, but my parents never wanted to spend money after I started back in middle school.  Oh well. I can play bass clarinet too but I never really got to do much with it.
*Piano*
*Melodica* - Hohner 37.  Certainly something I have for dorking around and fun.


----------



## TricksterF (May 22, 2013)

Acoustic guitar 
my brothers electric guitar
Piano when I was younger (still remember how to play)
tin whistle (like 100 odd songs xD)
flute
ukelele (that how you spell it?)
drums
xylophone (ROCK ON!)
The triangle :3 
I think that's all I play
I play all these yet I'm terrified to play in front of anyone x)


----------



## Lomberdia (May 22, 2013)

I play (in order of proficiency, links for the ones that I could get):

Double Ocarina *(STL Ocarina Purple Clay)* *played for about 6 years*

Viola *(cheap beginners viola)* *played for about 3 years*

Piano *(no real brand but learned on my grandma's old-ass grand piano)* *played for about 3 years*

Harp *(Harpsicle's Sharpsicle with Reese Sharpening Levers)* *played for a month now*


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 22, 2013)

I can play drum kit and a little bit of paino.


----------



## EloeElwe (May 23, 2013)

In Order of skill
Electric fretless bass
Cello
String bass
Violin
Banjo


----------



## Shaade (May 23, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Guitar: http://www.youtube.com/user/xShaade/videos

Learning keyboard, no videos though.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 23, 2013)

I can play:
piano- I'm learning these http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvphYNLed3o http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cseSo4yUWds
violin- beginner
french horn
mellophone
drums
trumpet
flute
xylophone
saxophone
ocarina


----------



## Seekrit (May 23, 2013)

Guitar, tin whistle, violin. I'm a one man ceilidh.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

I pretended to play trumpet in the school band for three years


----------



## ursiphiliac (May 24, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Demensa (May 24, 2013)

I'm surprised to see so many people who play the ocarina...


----------



## SilverKhajiit (May 24, 2013)

I can play flute an am pretty good, I am learning how to beatbox with it now


----------



## mrperson379 (May 24, 2013)

I can play the drums (I'm pretty good, too) and some guitar. I can pick up a guitar and just start teaching myself songs just by playing around. So far I can play some Interpol, Song 2 by Blur, Knights of Cydonia by Muse and some scraps of other songs. I know it's kinda lame, but I learned how to play the drums from Rockband (+Pro Cymbals).


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (May 26, 2013)

HERMAGERD~
Why did I, a musician, not notice this before? :O

Anyways, I play Clarinet for my school's marching band, and I've recently learned Bassoon for my school's concert band.
...Does no one else play Bassoon but me?


----------



## Resham (Jun 1, 2013)

Guitar and bass. And some piano. I can't sing but I do it anyway. Or I just scream into a mic. About the same thing when it comes to me.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 6, 2013)

I play guitar. Own a set of drums and a violin.

Have two 1970's Aria Les Paul copies. These are THE lawsuit guitars Gibson sued over. 
One early 80's JB Player Telecaster. 
One early 80's Electra Working Man.
One 1976 Yamaha acoustic.

A small all tube mid 90's Fender Champ amp.
A single 12 Marshall Vs100R.

My favorite fuzz boxes, Mesa Boogie Vtwin, Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret, Vox Big Ben Overdrive. I have an Ibenez TS9DX. But only use that before an Elecrovoce POG2. Makes for great old rock organ sounds. 

The violin is what's known as a VSO or 'violin shaped object'. But that's OK because I can't play it.

I have a set of Slingerland Spitfire drums. Can't play them either. 

Got all the stuff to put one together but never have had the time. Would LOVE to make a cigar box guitar.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jun 26, 2013)

I play electric bass. I like to play doom/death metal most of the time. Occasionally, I will throw in some faster death/thrash metal stuff and grindcore just to mix things up a bit. I always use a distorted tone just because I always liked that sound. I use a Peavey Frontier 5 string bass, a Bass Big Muff and a Fender Rumble 30 amplifier. I had a 150 Peavey amp a long time ago but I sold it once I moved to an apartment since I couldn't play the thing past "1" without getting the cops called on me everyday. LOL


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Electric guitar: Epiphone Legacy SG; Acoustic guitar: Epiphone DR-100; Electric bass: Epiphone Thunderbird; Drums: Ludwig Accent kit; Marimba; Xylophone; Vibraphone; Conga Drums; Djembe; Marching Cymbals; Concert Bass Drum; Woodblocks; Gong; Buckets; and that's about it


----------



## CyanCosine (Jul 10, 2013)

Electric guitar, Yamaha PAC112VMX.
I also play an electric bass that a relative left in my basement, though I have no idea what model it is.


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright, despite on doing depressive drama on this forum, I'll list my stuff. I guess I'm kept from actually writing stuff due to complete aversion to music theory in general, but phsyically I can play, to a degree:

Semi-Acoustic Electric Guitar: Ibanez AS53 Red
Acoustic Guitar: Ventura Bruno V-10
Electric Guitar: Some cheap one from an amazon starting kit, but it is now a slide guitar
??????? Guitar: Custom one from a friend, needs work
Acoustic Electric Bass Guitar: Dean Acoustic Electric Bass Guitar http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002CZZNI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile freakin huge


I wasted my money on a crappy bass guitar amp that the guitar shop sold marked up even though it was used, what a ripoff. I now have it on craigslist >.<



Also I looked up stuff on the bass and seems easy to play and create basslines, the hard part is the rythym. So I guess if I was in a band I'd play rythym guitar or bass due to lack of knowledge elsewhere.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 11, 2013)

Bass guitar
Ibanez 5 strings black


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally got a new keyboard! A Yamaha NP-31. It's not a full 88-key but otherwise it's weighted, graded and can be used with a sustain pedal (which I also ordered). Now it should feel a little closer to a real piano


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 11, 2013)

The computer. As a side lesson, I do the keyboard.


----------



## Icky (Jul 11, 2013)

In order of proficiency/enjoyability:

Marimba
Timpani
Drum Kit
Xylophone
Vibraphone
Concert Snare Drum
[Other auxiliary stuff]


----------



## Csiral (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play guitar - I have a Yamaha Pacifica. I also play piano, bass guitar, synths (a lovely Ultranova Novation) to a good level and a variety of other things to a basic level.


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 11, 2013)

I play a little acoustic guitar now and then. I use a MIDI keyboard now and then for programming bass lines etc. if that counts. And I DJ, Technically speaking, decks aren't really an instrument I guess but I'd class scratching as halfway there.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm learning keyboard. :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2013)

I got a 'Designer Rabab' from Kaayna Musicals shipped from India within the past few months. I had wanted to buy the traditional Afghan Rubab for a variety of reasons (particularly sound), but saving up $500+ for an instrument I can't find proper instruction for was not my cup of tea. 
So, for $270, I got an Indian-made version with a much more subdued tone. 
Afghani Rubab
Kaayna's Designer Rabab


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Keyboard, keytar, bass flute, piccolo flute, recorder, ocarina, and kazoo.
I can also play Taps with the beeps on my cell phone, if that counts..


----------



## Jags (Sep 26, 2013)

I played the drums for about 4 years, 2 of which were in a band. After leaving that and getting rid of my kit, i switched to guitar about 18 months ago. 

And i'd love an ocarina.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 30, 2013)

After over 40 years of torturing my loved ones with my playing and being tortured by new students with their playing . . .

Guitars, electric: 1965 Gibson Barney Kessel jazz box with flatwounds, Fender Deluxe Player's Strat, Dean Thoroughbred Deluxe singlecut, Dean Boca 12 doublecut, Agile AL-3010SE w/P90's singlecut, vintage 60's Orlando 335-style hollowbody (major hotrodding done to it).

Guitars, acoustic; Ibanez AEF30E singlecut.

Mandolins; Ibanez M511SE acoustic/electric 'A' style (hard to find - solid spruce top), Old early '60's Monkey Wards 'A' mandolin (very loud!)

Bass Guitars; '60's Sears Silvertone (totally hot-rodded), Dean Acoustic/electric quilted ash 4 string.

I can play tenor banjo or tenor guitar, 5 string banjo some, I'm a hack on a portable keyboard. Currently looking for a slide guitar of some sort, tenor guitar, tenor banjo and a bouzouki to add to my arsenal.

Kel


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

Got specifics on my instruments:
Clarinet- Selmer Bundy
Bassoon- W. Schreiber
Keyboard- Casio CTK-519

I realized I'm one of the few people listed on here that can't play a string instrument. ;w;


----------



## Saga (Nov 30, 2013)

is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 30, 2013)

I've dabbled with a guitar and a piano


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 30, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Got specifics on my instruments:
> Clarinet- Selmer Bundy
> Bassoon- W. Schreiber
> Keyboard- Casio CTK-519
> ...



Don't feel bad - I can't play a trumpet, saxaphone or a clarinet. I don't have the lip for trumpet and I fail at not damaging a reed. Maybe I should try flute or a recorder?


----------



## Wydo (Nov 30, 2013)

I play the trombone a boosy and hawking one with no pedal on it or anything. It is in gold and I am going for my grade 3 soon!


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 30, 2013)

Guitar. I use an Ibanez RG321mh (w/ Candy Apple Red finish)


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Guitar. I use an Ibanez RG321mh (w/ Candy Apple Red finish)



Mmm, sounds good. I got two Ibanez guitars myself, I find them really very good for the money. I played a friend's Jackson before, which was twice the price, and really honestly was disappointed in comparison.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm really happy with my Ibanez. Definitely an improvement from my old Squier Strat


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Don't feel bad - I can't play a trumpet, saxaphone or a clarinet. I don't have the lip for trumpet and I fail at not damaging a reed. Maybe I should try flute or a recorder?



Have you ever tried doing flute? I can't >.>
I've noticed I'm the only listed bassoon player. Time to play ALL THE DOUBLE REEDS!!!!! 
...And spend 15-20 dollars per reed.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 2, 2013)

Saga said:


> is mayonnaise an instrument?



No Patrick, mayonnaise is not an instrument.
But I added it to the list anyways since I was waiting for that reply.



Dire Newt said:


> Guitar. I use an Ibanez RG321mh (w/ Candy Apple Red finish)





Dire Newt said:


> Yeah I'm really happy with my Ibanez. Definitely an improvement from my old Squier Strat



I'm a big fan of Ibanez guitars. They're versatile, I love the body shape and Ibanez make decent 7 and 8-string guitars. (Sadly I do not own one.)
I want to go shopping for a new guitar sometime soon, but I don't have the money to spare right now.
It's times like these that I wish there was a guitar center around here to hang around and get a feel for some different guitars.

As long as it's not another Squier Strat, I'm happy to try it out.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

With so many musicians why haven't we made a FAF band yet?


----------



## Rouge Artist (Dec 3, 2013)

About two years ago I picked up a Fender CD-60CE Acoustic/Electric Guitar ( in Sunburst) from my local shop and I've taught myself how to play since. 

I've also played the trumpet in my middle school band and played with a harmonica for a little as well.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2013)

I made a spike fiddle similar to this one- do homemade instruments count?


----------



## Demensa (Dec 8, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I made a spike fiddle similar to this one- do homemade instruments count?



Of course! It's awesome that you can make your own instruments.
Might we see some pictures if you have some?


----------



## gangstaguru (Dec 9, 2013)

I play quite a few insturments

Guitar - Epiphone Les Paul
            Fender Stratocaster
            SX acoustic
            Yamaha Acoustic
Bass - Ashton
Keyboard - Casio
Drums - Sonor (My dads)
Harmonica - Golden Cup

Also trying to be a DJ as well


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 12, 2013)

^That's awesome. 

I myself just picked up an acoustic/electric. This is my newest obsession. Learning tabs and dare I say--fun since the last time I tried attempting guitar.


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2013)

I play guitar and now, bass. Bass is fun.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Of course! It's awesome that you can make your own instruments.
> Might we see some pictures if you have some?


When I can come up with some.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 12, 2013)

I play a little guitar and the ocarina


----------



## Joberio (Dec 13, 2013)

Flute for eighteen years.  Piccolo for sixteen.


----------



## Kofi Adofo (Dec 14, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Tuba / Baritone. Not sure which model, it's been some 5 years since I've last played. I still remember a bit though.





Avlenna said:


> I read the original post and just wanted to ask one thing: what does the model of the instrument have to do with anything?  The make and model don't matter when you're a shitty player.  Either way...
> 
> I play on a St. Petersburg tuba (5 valve, C), Conn Cornet (Bb), Bach Trombone (C, tenor), Sky Alto Saxophone (red, Eb), Cornelio Clarinet (blue, Bb soprano), Yamaha Keyboard, Silvertone Electric Bass Guitar, Vic Firth drumsticks




Clicking back through all the pages I was wondering "Man where are all my Tuba homies" THEN BAM

Blessing 3/4 BBb - My first love

Also have rebuilt a King sousaphone which I hold dear to my heart.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

I play violin (just a crappy student version and if I continue I really need a new/real one; but it's a Yamaha) and a little piano (don't remember what brand :s  ).


----------



## Demensa (Dec 23, 2013)

Namba said:


> I play guitar and now, bass. Bass is fun.



I was wondering why I hadn't put you down on the list, but then I realised you were there under your old name.

Man I need to alphabetise this thing and redo the formatting while I'm at it...


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd like to change my violin to a Stentor Arcadia, a milliion times better instrument.


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 23, 2013)

Electric guitar


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2013)

Just the guitar, but I can say without bragging that I'm pretty damn good at it by now. I'm also pretty adept with the slide, but that hardly counts as a whole 'nother instrument.


----------



## wolfdog (Dec 27, 2013)

I play piano, guitar acoustic and electrics, ukulele, harmonica and saxophone in my sad time ^^


----------



## Wyatt_Fox (Jan 24, 2014)

(I don't know the model numbers, but I know the brand names)

Acoustic Guitar (Washburn ca. 1995), Electric Guitar (Jazz Cort ca. 2007), Tenor Banjo (Kay ca. 1959) 5-String Banjo (Samick ca. 1979), I also fiddle around with the piano, and the mandolin.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 28, 2014)

I play the electric guitar: Epiphone G-400 and sing a bit, false chord stuff mostly, and i'll be buying a bass sometime later this year, a 5 string Warwick RB Vampyre.

EDIT: My G-400 broke and i traded it for a Marlin Sidewinder bass.


----------



## RedWolf98 (Jan 31, 2014)

I play clarinet (Yamaha) and bass clarinet (Also Yamaha)


----------



## Braz (Jan 31, 2014)

I play the bass (Peavy) and acoustic guitar (but primarily bass)


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 12, 2014)

I play bass; I use a 1978 Peavey T-40, which belongs to my dad.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

Wheels of steel and guitar.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 13, 2014)

Piano/keyboards, Bass guitar (4,5, and 6-string), Guitar (electric,acoustic,and baritones...in 6,7,8, 10 and 12-string configurations), drums (badly) and voice (if you count that as an instrument). I also played Viola and Cello in HS Orchestra, but it's been years since I played either of those.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a Yamaha Xeno trumpet and acoustic guitar


----------



## Picea (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been playing the guitar for about 12 years, but sometimes I feel like I was meant to be a banjo player.  Claw hammer stuff, not really the bluegrass style.  Bass, a little violin, and that's about it.


----------



## Risia (Feb 18, 2014)

6 String Lead!  (Electric Guitar).
Currently Ibanez RG premium.  I do have my eye on something special...

I love playing Rock/heavy metal music.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 18, 2014)

Why does everyone play Ibanez


----------



## Risia (Feb 18, 2014)

Usually starters end up with a "trial pack".  It's a Fender "Squire" mass  produced with a small cheapo amplifier.  It actually works quite well  for the $169.99 you pay for the whole package.  After awhile playing the  artist gets sick of missing the few frets on the higher octave and  starts looking for a "jumbo" model 24 frets (at least if they play the same kind  of music I do).  This opens up several options.  Why do so many people  play Ibanez?  here's the run down...

Given the components and  modern technology guitars run very heavily on brand name and band  sponsorships.  purchasing a "signature" guitar will promote a guitar  company's sales, and give a small kick back to the artists for using and  endorsing their products.  In return, the customor gets an exact  "replica" of what the actual artist uses on stage.  

Price-wise,  given all the same components in a guitar a Gibson/Fender model is going  to run between 3-4 thousand dollars.  LTD/ESP doesn't have very high  quality (in my opinion) *holds up a garbage can lid as a shield*.  This  leaves the field open to Ibanez and Schecter.  Both are great in my book  but ultimately I choose Ibanez as my practice guitar because all the  tuning knobs are on one side making it easier to lean up against a  table, chair, or lay down.  I wish I had a better more technical reason  but honestly, that's it.   

Yes, I really really want a Schecter for my stage performances, but that's another story.  

Love always,
Risia


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, I play mostly BC Rich...not because I feel "uber metal" with pointy guitars, but because I LOVE their necks. The rest of the electrics consist of three Washburn Dime sigs and a Dean ML Modifier 8-string. I used to play Ibanez acoustics, but fell in love with Ovation last year, so now I have four of those (2 sixes, a baritone and a 12), but I did add another Ibanez to the rack this Christmas because I can't say no to an affordable 7-string acoustic...but then again I'm a guitar whore.

ESP/LTD is hit-and-miss, I've had a few Jeff Hanneman sigs and an RZK sig that I liked, but the Alexi Laiho sig and the Kirk Hammett sig were terrible. But I have a 6-string LTD bass that's absolutely amazing. Never liked Gibson or Fender either, mostly because neither company makes too many models with 24+ fret necks, and for some reason I just can't get into Schecter.There are a lot of other brands out there, too, but aside from Jackson very few put out anything that actually interests me.


----------



## soak (Feb 21, 2014)

The trombone.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2014)

I've got an electric 'sitar' guitar made by Rogue on layaway.
EDIT: Fuck layaway! I just bought the thing, and it is _awesome_!


----------



## Benji (Mar 8, 2014)

I play piano and sing.


----------



## LupusLuciferus (Mar 18, 2014)

Bass guitar, keyboards


----------



## Inpw (Mar 19, 2014)

6 and 7 string electric guitar, 6 and 12 string acoustic guitar, 4 string Bass, Piano and keyboard. I'm learning the Banjo and Bagpipes.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 19, 2014)

Accretion said:


> 6 and 7 string electric guitar, 6 and 12 string acoustic guitar, 4 string Bass, Piano and keyboard. I'm learning the Banjo and Bagpipes.



You need a 5-string bass to go with that 7-string...


----------



## Inpw (Mar 19, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> You need a 5-string bass to go with that 7-string...



Is saving for the Ibanez SR305. Pretty darn expensive these things...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 30, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Why does everyone play Ibanez



Okay, I take you've never played an Ibanez? They are a great value for the price bracket they occupy. Even the AR220, the bottom of the AR line, is a very serviceable piece that will be with you for a long time. The RG line is good and their acoustic lines are a good deal for the price. I have an AEF30EVV and it's a very good piece. I like the Lo-Z output so I can go direct to a mixer or PA with it. My Ibanez Mandolin, an older dicontinued model, has a solid spruce top and it's louder than sin. Plays nicely, too considering it has never been professionally set up. That's later on this year.

Just my 0.02 USD worth, gleaned from some fifty years of playing stringed instruments.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 31, 2014)

I've played many an Ibanez over the years, the neck profile on most of them just doesn't feel right to me...at least on the electrics, they just feel too thin, that and I'm just not a fan of superstrats, which is the majority of their product line. I still have a Xiphos somewhere, as well as one of their AEL 7-string acoustics, and I'll admit to GASing pretty hard for a Destroyer, but for me,the higher-end neck-through BC Riches are where it's at. The BC Rich neck profile just feels perfect in my hands.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 31, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Why does everyone play Ibanez


Because Ibanez kicks ass. Thats why.
I have an urban camo RG that my friends obsess over. The mother of pearl inlays are a nice touch too, not to mention the authentic ak47 sling I use for a guitar strap.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 31, 2014)

I like pointy guitars.

But on a side note, if that 9-string RG from last year's NAMM show becomes a thing, I *might* need one, but it would have to be a long enough scale length to tune to a low C# (C#F#BEADGBE), but that would probably require fanned frets, something like a 27"-30", which is just impractical from a mass-production standpoint.

*edit* apparently it IS a thing, but 28" scale length = nope. Barely enough there for an F#, never mind a C# without going up to like a .125 bass string.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

as an update I know also own a second bass: a Hofner Icon B-Bass HI Series[h=1][/h]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 19, 2014)

If we're doing updates...Sniper's super excided about this, so I'll show it off some more...NEW 8 STRING!!!


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

I play piano mostly, but considering my living space, I had to get a relatively portable and non-backbreaking keyboard, which would be the Korg SP-170.
Also, I have a smaller keyboard which I take along, it would be the M-Audio Keyrig 49, which has to be... the flimsiest there is, but with some delicate fingering and good samples, not too bad, does the trick. I also own an electric guitar, but it's a Squier Strat, don't have much love for it, but again, good enough.

Whenever I get the chance, I play various uprights, and I somewhat frequently get to play a Yamaha C3 Grand at a local hall, it's quite the luxurious occasion!


----------



## RabidLynx (May 3, 2014)

Guitar, piano, flute.

I'm not really good at any of them, but I enjoy playing them nonetheless. I've been told countless times I am very gifted musically, including my father who has been involved with music for over 40 years, so I guess that says something. 
I was learning to play piano, but my interest faded and I just kinda stopped. I used to be able to play a ton of songs, now the only song I can play by memory is Fur Elise. I wonder why out of all the songs I learned to play, I only remember that song...
Pretty good at flute, but I know I can be better. The fact that my flute malfunctions all the time doesn't help the sound either. 
Learning guitar was pretty hard for me. Flute and piano came naturally and easily for me, so I got frustrated when I couldn't learn guitar as fast. It wasn't really that fun for me because I couldn't seem to get the hang of it. But after a year, I'm starting to finally get the hang of it and can actually play some songs. It's awesome.


----------



## Astus (May 5, 2014)

Acoustic guitar and piano. I don't think I could live without my guitar though <3


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 5, 2014)

As a little update, I play a midi controller now as well, a korg microkey


----------



## KyryK (May 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> If we're doing updates...Sniper's super excided about this, so I'll show it off some more...NEW 8 STRING!!!



It's...beautiful.

OT: My Ibanez RG8L arrived today, had to sell my bass to buy it.

Happiness now flows through my amplifier...along with ridiculously distorted powerchords. ^_^


----------



## Hachiro (May 10, 2014)

Sax is pretty fun. I'd likecto learn piano still


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 10, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> It's...beautiful.
> 
> OT: My Ibanez RG8L arrived today, had to sell my bass to buy it.
> 
> Happiness now flows through my amplifier...along with ridiculously distorted powerchords. ^_^



She plays as good as she looks too...once I adjusted my EQ settings to dial out some of the muddiness on the low F# that is. Only problem is now I get Hulk hands syndrome when I go back to the sixes. Hell, I love her so much that I gave her a name...she's Greta, and she's named after this thing:






And she's one of only three guitars in my collection that have earned names, the other two are my pearl white NJ Deluxe Jr. V (GLaDOS) and my old Warlock Deluxe (Reinhardt).


----------



## Foxsuke (May 28, 2014)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

I play a regular and super trashed yamaha guitar, heavily modified and very dangerous to play with a sleeveless shirt on....
I also know Xylophone and Drums, neither of which I own any more though.


----------



## AsKi (Jun 3, 2014)

Bass guitar,but i barely i have the time and will to play it.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 8, 2014)

I play a 12 hole ocarina and a transverse ocarina. I also play guitar and a little piano
[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=55vtOmGS_BI[/video]

This is not me btw, the guy is from texas and im younger.


----------



## alpineedits (Jun 9, 2014)

*Vocals*
*Acoustic Guitar* - 1970's Ibanez Concord
*Electric Guitar* - Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet

*Computer* - Ableton Live 9

I only make EDM sooo

[video=youtube;XBi4fUE7b1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBi4fUE7b1g[/video]

Little example of my work!


----------



## Demensa (Jun 12, 2014)

I can never browse this thread without feeling an unhealthy amount of jealousy for peoples' 7 and 8-string guitars.
Also, apologies for not updating recently.



BitFlourish said:


> I play the gameboy, well I compose for the gameboy using LSDJ but that's kinda the same thing, right?



I'm not sure if I'm being super pedantic, but I probably wouldn't class the gameboy as an instrument... (Though that's pretty cool regardless.) 
Eh, I'll add you anyways.


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 12, 2014)

Everything that has keys. From piano through organ to accordion. There was a time when my main source of income was playing at the weddings... my teacher from the music school would kill me for that 

Currently I own 120 bass, concert, 2-channeled, wodden, black Weltmeister from 1985. New accordions are shit as they're made out of plastic.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 18, 2014)

i play left-handed eletric gutiar. bass. drums. and love to sing and scream. METAL!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 18, 2014)

I bought a 'pineapple' style soprano ukulele made by Kala while I was on Kauai. I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 30, 2014)

Here's a little update. I'm expecting my new ocarina to arrive.  Its a 12 hole alto c ceramic ocarina from japan. Pretty excited to get it. It looks very pretty on the image.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 30, 2014)

Peaneaux, purcution, an tÃ¦p splycin, lÃ¼pen, an auldre fÃ¸rms uv Ã¦dets n addiccin to Å“Ã¾r Ã¾ings.


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Jul 30, 2014)

i play the alto saxaphone and clarinet but dropped that a few years back


----------



## Yonk (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Piano, and vocals, if they count!


----------



## Sandor Coon (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm an ex-pat percussionist (3.5 years, since I first joined band in school, had to quit this year), and if I keep it well-exercised, I have a very strong tenor/baritone voice (vocal ranges aren't what I know best).

I also have about 6 years of experience in piano, and at the least I have a Wurlitzer organ sitting in my living room...

But for the most part I'm usually on the writing side of music.


----------



## Skoda (Sep 14, 2014)

I play Bb alto & Bass clarinet. Been playing the Bb for over 10 years and only a year on the bass. I play out professionally with both in a jazz quintet and a blues quartet, along with session musician stuff whenever I'm called upon and the occasional classical performance. 'Tis a fun thing :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Peaneaux, purcution, an tÃ¦p splycin, lÃ¼pen, an auldre fÃ¸rms uv Ã¦dets n addiccin to Å“Ã¾r Ã¾ings.


 Is it real piano and percussion, or just more looping and tape splicing?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 15, 2014)

Piano, Kawai ES4 (digital)


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Just the piano. Kinda sorta learning the accordion.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 16, 2014)

My newest toy xD

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/278929-n-used-gd-sexy-v-sexy-bc-rich-content.html


----------



## Alpha_Wolph (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm a violinist. I also dabble in piano and practice music theory from time to time.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 19, 2014)

I've played alto sax since I was 8 (Yamaha of some kind). While my fingers are quick and I can play fast songs like Cliffs of Dover, I need to work on such things as altissimo, and actual sound technique. Otherwise, my playing will be limited and static from here on out.

I play guitar (just my dad's Squier Strat), but I need to have lessons to know how to progress with this.

I have an ocarina as well (German-made Ocarina of Time) which I'm apprehensive about learning to play since it's a 13-hole and every other one of the same size seems to be a 12-hole.

I also sing (Alex's vocal cords), but I need lessons in this as well to increase my range. Otherwise, time and practice are the only things that I feel will change this for the better.


----------



## Baka94 (Oct 26, 2014)

I play piano and guitar. My piano is Yamaha P-35 and my guitar is Epiphone Vintage g-400. I usually don't play mainstream songs. I like to play lesser known music. My goal is to one day play Night Falls ~ Evening Star, though that's probably still years away.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Oct 28, 2014)

I was a huge band nerd in Jr. High and High School, and played the french horn and mellophone depending on whether we were marching or not. That was a while ago, though, and my last concert was in 2009. But I've been getting back into playing it this past week and it feels pretty good.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 29, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I can play fast songs like Cliffs of Dover



Oh, wow that'd sound awesome on a saxophone! I'm just thinking of all the arrangements you could do with sax as the lead... maybe a slowed down version with piano and a double bass... and a bunch of jazz chords to make it interesting...
Anyways, I played that as one of my pieces for my practical exam in high school music class last year. (For guitar though.)  
Super fun song, both to listen to and play.


----------



## PurryFurry (Oct 29, 2014)

Drums!!  Although I live in an apartment now so I'm limited at the moment... also trying to learn acoustic guitar.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 29, 2014)

I fuck around on all percussion and pay school money to do it, and I also know how to play saxophone (SATB) at a range of proficiency (i am probably best with baritone but like tenor the most). no clue how "good" i am; i just figure something needs to be improved and go from there.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 29, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Oh, wow that'd sound awesome on a saxophone! I'm just thinking of all the arrangements you could do with sax as the lead... maybe a slowed down version with piano and a double bass... and a bunch of jazz chords to make it interesting...
> Anyways, I played that as one of my pieces for my practical exam in high school music class last year. (For guitar though.)
> Super fun song, both to listen to and play.



I played it for a school concert back in the day, actually, half of it (time limits). The hardest pRt to get around is limitations in lung capacity. You gotta make a small amount of breath go a LONG way. And it's a nightmare on the sinuses due to pressure.

I had a recording of it on YouTube - actually I think it's still there. But my playing was VERY static, and I'm not proud of it at all.


----------



## Flux3r (Oct 30, 2014)

*Flux3r -  Fender Jazz Bass Vintage series, Fender Pbass, Trombone.*


----------



## lefurr (Nov 5, 2014)

My amazing Ibanez SDGR 5-string bass.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 7, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I played it for a school concert back in the day, actually, half of it (time limits). The hardest pRt to get around is limitations in lung capacity. You gotta make a small amount of breath go a LONG way. And it's a nightmare on the sinuses due to pressure.
> 
> I had a recording of it on YouTube - actually I think it's still there. But my playing was VERY static, and I'm not proud of it at all.



Yeah, I'm no saxophone player, but I remember hearing that one of the main problems with playing pieces written for other instruments on saxophone is the breathing, because that's not taken into account when it's written for, say, a string instrument.
One of my classmates used to play a really fast Vivaldi piece on the saxophone, and you could tell how difficult it was just due to the lack of time for breathing.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 7, 2014)

http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m064obF7OE1rqf0teo1_500.gif


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 7, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Yeah, I'm no saxophone player, but I remember hearing that one of the main problems with playing pieces written for other instruments on saxophone is the breathing, because that's not taken into account when it's written for, say, a string instrument.
> One of my classmates used to play a really fast Vivaldi piece on the saxophone, and you could tell how difficult it was just due to the lack of time for breathing.



Breath and control also has a massive effect on your...everything really. Poor breath control has an adverse effect on dynamic control, intonation, tone quality, and even rhythm. It's amazing how breath alone is so critical to even managing to somewhat play the instrument.


----------



## Thel (Nov 8, 2014)

Personally, i have been playing violin/viola for close to 11 years now and have been playing guitar for around 6 years. I've always had a thing for stringed instruments. I also played saxophone for about a year a quite a while ago, but i was not all that great at it so i eventually stopped playing.


----------



## KorinKun (Nov 8, 2014)

I play the harmonica myself! <3


----------



## Demensa (Nov 16, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Is mayonnaise an instrument?


I let it be an instrument for the first person the first person to make that reference.







(...although the proper response is of course: No Patrick, mayonnaise is not an instrument.)


----------



## grigs (Nov 30, 2014)

Nowadays , I mainly play guitar (electric and acoustic) and bass, but I like messing around on anything that have strings. I did play piano for like..7 years..but it's been ages since i sat at one.
Got myself a Gibson Les Paul Custom '91(my pride and joy) and a five string Warwick Rockbass.I'll try posting some of my stuff around here anyday, still new here : p


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

My parents plunked me down on a piano bench when I was 4. 

At 11, I taught myself how to play basic guitar and I started learning Flute because of band

At 13 I learned how to play the intro loop of When The Leevee Breaks by Led Zep, that is to this day the only thing I can manage to play on the drums. Air drumming takes so much less skill its unbelievable when you move to the real thing and you're like "WHAT DIS MULTITASKING"

at 16, I picked up a synthesizer and quickly became absorbed in all aspects of how to work one and program my own stuff from scratch. Best time investment ever. I am now obsessed with software synths.

In the future I want to learn how to play the cello. It's such a gorgeous looking and sounding instrument, even though It's heavy, who cares? I must learn.


----------



## Renarde (Dec 8, 2014)

My voice. I definitely count that as an instrument. I'm also trying to teach myself guitar, it's quite a process but a lot of fun! Plus learning music theory along with that has helped my songwriting skills already and I've only just started.


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes! Learning music theory has helped me tremendously in writing. I feel like a lot of people don't take advantage of it enough.

Of course learning about it is extensive and not for everyone... but after the frustrating bits are done stuff makes so much more sense.


----------



## MonochromaticMelody (Dec 15, 2014)

Learning piano again. Music theory is a bitch, but I'm willing to go through it for the sake of music.


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 16, 2014)

Clarinet and the Sax..well used too but not forgotten

Sax is really fun.

Hoping to learn acoustic guitar and piano in future.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I play guitar (both classic and el-guitar) and I can sing... Or at least I like to think that I can. :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 16, 2014)

People tell me I have a nice singing voice; I was presented with the male award for chorus in high school.


----------



## BlueMist_Shenara (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Saxophone
Clarinet- Buffet R13
Ukulele- Lanakai Tenor, Les Paul Epiphone Concert
Piano

I'm a band director, so I can play all the traditional wind band instruments. But my main are above.


----------



## Snakebite (Jan 8, 2015)

Clarinet, oboe, piano. Mostly do electronic stuff nowadays though.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

Snakebite said:


> Clarinet, oboe, piano. Mostly do electronic stuff nowadays though.



Teach me oboe I'll teach you bassoon <3


----------



## Safiel (Jan 10, 2015)

Drums, trombone, bass guitar, i can sing....those are what id consider being "good" at


----------



## Treble (Jan 11, 2015)

Ocarina~


----------



## BobTheZombie (Jan 12, 2015)

I play drums and I play drums


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 13, 2015)

I play my electric bass and sing quite horribly  Now available for weddings, funeral's and barmitzvah's.


----------



## Darazu (Jan 14, 2015)

I play bagpipes, Ocarina, sitar and harp.


----------



## Vladimir Balthier Crowe (Jan 14, 2015)

Piano, Violin and I'm currently learning drums!


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Jan 15, 2015)

Euphonium, trumpet, piano, and computer


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 15, 2015)

I play the trombone...(I kid)

I actually play the piano, just basic skills.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jan 17, 2015)

I play a bit of Viola and Guitar. Can't play by ear though, but I got that sheet music yo


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jan 18, 2015)

Geee, such a wonderful thread. Now I know who plays what and - beware - may call you for instrumental help in my tracks :3
Cause i play really not what people usually play. I play gameboys (YEAH, GAMEBOYS. I MAKE MUSIC ON THEM.) and... can you say i play Ableton Live with MIDI controllers/keyboards? And I play my bass guitar, yeah. And actually i was graduated in a music school as a piano player, lol, so i can play the piano.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 18, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> Geee, such a wonderful thread. Now I know who plays what and - beware - may call you for instrumental help in my tracks :3
> Cause i play really not what people usually play. I play gameboys (YEAH, GAMEBOYS. I MAKE MUSIC ON THEM.) and... can you say i play Ableton Live with MIDI controllers/keyboards? And I play my bass guitar, yeah. And actually i was graduated in a music school as a piano player, lol, so i can play the piano.



Wait are we allowed to count trackers like LSDJ? If so i use famitracker and LSDJ
(Trackers are the software used to create 8 bit music)


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jan 18, 2015)

well, I use LSDJ + Gameboy Original 1989' + PS/2->Gameboy Multiplayer Wire keyboard, and i make music with it... so, i think, yeah? You use LSDJ and Famitracker running on emulators?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 18, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> well, I use LSDJ + Gameboy Original 1989' + PS/2->Gameboy Multiplayer Wire keyboard, and i make music with it... so, i think, yeah? You use LSDJ and Famitracker running on emulators?



I'm only using the demo for LSDJ at the moment so i can get a feel for it....because i wanna buy a cartridge (which are expensive at the moment) and i don't want to waste money on it if i can't figure out how to use it.
No, famitracker is only for a computer...its not an emulator but LSDJ is.
I'm still pretty new to chiptune >_<


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jan 19, 2015)

Yooo... go HERE and buy a pre-flashed LSDJ cartridge for a good price when you are ready. Some other cool stuff is there as well. I bought my 2 cartridges, a gameboy screwdriver, pro sound kits and protective screens there and i am extremely happy :3


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2015)

Played a recorder because we had to in grade 5 and I used to own a guitar. I've been thinking of trying out bass.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 20, 2015)

Algorithm-Dude said:


> Yooo... go HERE and by a pre-flashed LSDJ cartridge for a good price when you are ready. Some other cool stuff is there as well. I bought my 2 cartridges, a gameboy screwdriver, pro sound kits and protective screens here and i am extremely happy :3



Wow those prices are the best iv seen to get LSDJ. This id gonna come in handy, thanks.


----------



## Dance Magic (Jan 20, 2015)

*Vocals* - I have a rather large range, when I'm not sick :/ I did competition choirs all throughout school, I loved it!
*Djembe drum* - though the skin on mine is currently broken, boohoo 

Learning:* Double-Sided Cajon* (box drum),* Chimes/Glockenspiel*

Desperately need help learning: *Keyboard, Guitar*

We love making instruments, so our house is full of various prototype drums made from household supplies! :-D I've also made a very small glockenspiel/chimes that works beautifully!

Instruments I'd like to try/obtain include: Water Harp, full Glockenspiel, Doumbek, Hydraulophone, Hang/UFO drum (aka Handpan - my favorite instrument), Carillon


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

I used to play:
Trumpet
Keyboard
Guitar

I haven't touched a instrument in a couple years.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 26, 2015)

I've got a new creation in the works. More info when I get further into the project


----------



## missprint (Jan 27, 2015)

I can play almost any stringed instrument. And anything that requires a Bow. I don't want to list everything because I don't have them anymore.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm learning English horn, so would that mean I'm learning oboe too?
Since the fingerings are pretty much the same?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 28, 2015)

I finally decided to take up violin, since I already play viola and cello. Now I can be my own string quartet


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I finally decided to take up violin, since I already play viola and cello. Now I can be my own string quartet



You could be your own string quartet. DAWs are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 5, 2015)

I just learnt about the DSN-12 recently. It looks cool.
Anyone got that?


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 5, 2015)

I played once a long time ago saxophone but then i gave it up.
Now i play drumms because i am pro


----------



## zulixia (Feb 6, 2015)

Bass Guitar, Piano, Didgeridoo, Hang Drum.  !


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 6, 2015)

I used to play the Trombone back in 6th/7th grade. I didn't like it, I'm trying to learn how to play the bass now
my brother can play the piano though


----------



## Tchalchal (Feb 21, 2015)

hand-pan, guitars [main], synth


----------



## IndigoLove (Apr 11, 2015)

Guitar (80s/90s death metal)

and the computer... still make music thats relevant to like no one but a few headdies in the EU


----------



## Tully1991 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guitar: Epiphone Traditional Pro II w/Alnico classic pups and single coil tapping
           : Jackson Kelly


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Apr 12, 2015)

Drum (rock) and just started to play guitar (wanna play country)


----------



## Sylox (Apr 12, 2015)

Trumpet and Recorder


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 12, 2015)

As of today I also play bass guitar =D


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

Electric Guitar & Drums


----------



## SparkNote (Apr 28, 2015)

As of today, my beautiful babies are Octavia the violin, Angelica the upright grand piano, and now learning the cello. His name is Valentino.


----------



## AceAurora (May 2, 2015)

I play guitar and Fruitloops PC because I am a real musician. AKA I have a stupid haircut and play act like I am cool.


----------



## Astrium (May 3, 2015)

Tuba and baritone (the fingerings are the same), a nearly negligible amount of guitar, and the vuvuzela, if one can be said to play the vuvuzela.


----------



## Filter (Jun 4, 2015)

How did I miss this thread? It's nice to see so many fellow band geeks around here.

I play synth, keys, trombone, guitar, and bass guitar. I can also play others with varying degrees of (in)competence, although I may not own them. These include euphonium, tuba, trumpet, recorder, drums, and mallet percussion. Someday, I'd like to learn how to play the violin or viola and at least one reed instrument. Maybe the bassoon.


----------



## DenSvarteDragen (Jun 13, 2015)

Electric Bass - Stuart Zender Signature, Warwick Infinity NT, Warwick Corvette Standard Fretless
Acoustic Bass - Warwick Alien, Fender Kingman

They're all four-string, not that I hate five or more strings. It's just that when I play it feels more natural on a four.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 13, 2015)

bass guitar 4-6 string, piano, accordion, harmonica, the computer, and guitar.


----------



## Spens1032 (Jun 14, 2015)

I mainly play guitar (Alvarez acoustic, Washburn Dime 332, Gibson Flying V faded red.) On top of that, I play bass (Epiphone SG bass,) banjo, mandolin, double bass, drums, and a little bit of violin. I mostly play rock and metal.


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 14, 2015)

I play drums and have been playing nearly 10 years I use a mapex Armoury 7 piece kit with pearl equipment and Zildjian A custom cymbals  I also play in a band Called Clear the auditorium feel free to have a listen


----------



## kazakov (Jun 17, 2015)

Left handed guitar, gibson les paul, strat and anything i can get my hands on.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't play any instruments.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2015)

I've got another project in the works, far enough that I'm committed to finishing it.
I won't give it a name, but it's based off of long-necked lutes indigenous to Central Asia such as the Chitrali sitar and Afghan tambur. I've got no idea what I'm doing so I don't know how it'll turn out. I'm learning everything as I go.


----------



## Nobel (Jun 22, 2015)

Flute for marching band still learning tho .


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 22, 2015)

Update time!

Just picked up a harmonica my sisters ex used to have, it way just laying about. Pretty good one too


----------



## Erzyal (Aug 6, 2015)

Recorder


----------



## grassfed (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been playing the drums since I was 3, kinda know how to play piano/guitar but percussions where I excel. I also used to make a lot of hip hop beats and things of that nature, havent been producing much the last year or so though.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Feb 24, 2016)

I play keyboard. I use a Casio WK-500.
WK-500 - Workstation Keyboards - Digital, Electronic, Keyboards, Pianos | CASIO America, Inc.


----------



## Groovyhatefoot (Feb 25, 2016)

I play bass guitar in an old-school british punk band (Well, we're not really punk because the Punk Police say so. But fuck them). I can play a bit of rhythm guitar and harmonica as well, but the bass is MY instrument. I taught myself by playing along to Status Quo and Slade records, and then I got into Motorhead and the Sex Pistols. I play a lot like Lemmy from Motorhead, which is great because he was my absolute idol. My band is releasing an EP soon, and hopefully recording an album this year, plus we're supporting some old punk bands from the seventies, so I'm really happy with what I do.

I'm constantly breaking my strings though, which is annoying. And expensive.


----------



## Copperwuff (Feb 28, 2016)

I used to play the double bass and I really miss it ;~;

I play piano now. I like doing covers of anime songs :3


----------



## Forte (Mar 1, 2016)

I play a lovely grand piano ^~^ and a Euphonium which is the heaviest thing known to man.


----------



## Acidwrangler (Mar 28, 2016)

Guitar, bass, mandolin, spoons


----------



## Shadify (Mar 28, 2016)

Welp, I play Piano (Casio Privia PX-350M) and bass guitar sometimes. ^^ I used to play drums too, but... nevermind.. =]


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 29, 2016)

I play on electric guitar. It's an epiphone Les Paul


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 3, 2016)

Mainly french horn. I'm one of very few who plays piano by sound only cause I completely ****ed up the process of learning how by using an app 2 years ago, thereby teaching me incorrectly because I thought it taught fully but instead it had in-app purchases for more lessons and I didn't know this at first and when I found out, wasn't willing to spend the money.
Also my brother plays the tenor vocal cords.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 5, 2016)

I believe I have posted in here before. But, I recently got my hands on a Les Paul Black Beauty 3 and got rid of my SG faded. I'm debating on whether I should save up more money and get a 70s Fender Mustang or just get a few new pedals over time including some for my bass. Or maybe get my hands in a Music Man Stingray or a Gibson Thunderbird bass


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 7, 2016)

Back in grade schllo or whatever grundskolan in sweden translates to in english i used to take guitar lessions, but i quit from one day to the next when i finished that and went on to the gymnasium school or whatever its called, and havent touched a guitar since.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 7, 2016)

I play the piano, violin and a bit of guitar/guitarlele :3


----------



## MirageofIllusions (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't have anything with models so... 
I do vocals, and I also play... 
Piano, Trumpet, Saxophone, Clarinet, Flute, and Harp. 
I'm learning Guitar at the moment.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 7, 2016)

ukulele, saxophone


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 19, 2016)

I play the electric guitar; a Harmony h802 model.  I also sing.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

Anything related to percussion, guitar, bass, keyboard, vocals, violin, cello, as well as some other nonsense no one cares for. Music is a pretty major part of my life, and I just sort of collect instruments and learn them as I buy them. I started playing percussion in my local music class and eventually was a part of the music community.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 30, 2016)

I recently kinda did an unofficial gig. I was at a house during a party and noticed a guitar and an amp and asked if I could play it. The guy said sure. So, I picked it up and started playing Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix. I played the whole song through and everyone was circled around me and was watching, completely stunned by how I did it. Then they plugged in a microphone next to an amplifier and I got up off the chair I was sitting on and kept playing more Hendrix songs while singing, each song sounding better than the last. I must have played over 20 songs that night and there were bras flying at me and it was great. I never knew what just me playing by myself without a drum line and a bass line could really do until then.


----------



## JosiahTiger (May 5, 2016)

vocals - working on clean disney cliche singing, also punky raspy vocals, and throatsinging/overtones
guitar - acoustic alvarez. i have an independent style on guitar, leading to percussive, finger style, brazilian. i don't use a pick much, and usually stay away from electric
piano
drumset - gretch with random symbols and dw 7000 pedals 
those are the instruments i take seriously


----------



## Feli (May 22, 2016)

Used to play the drums a couple years back, not had a kit in a while though. Self taught Ocarina (12 hole) player, learning the Melodica. I own but can't play a Zither and Violin.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 2, 2016)

Dominant instruments: Violin and Piano

Others: Soprano Recorder, Guitar, Melodica

[I don't know the models of these instruments; I seriously could care less if so]


----------



## Guffin (Jun 11, 2016)

I play trumpet! Hopefully piano soon too, but really just trumpet!


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 11, 2016)

Acoustic and Electric Guitar , and Some Piano


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 13, 2016)

I am GOOD at the Tuba, DECENT at the Trombone and Baritone, WORKING on the electric bass, and can KINDA play the trumpet and piano/keyboard.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 13, 2016)

Classic guitar. Musima one, made in the late-sixties, bought by my grandma, and then passed from one relative to another, until I sorta "claimed" it by the fact that I'm the only one remaining member of the family who's interested into playing guitar. A great instrument and a family relic, all in one!


----------



## CoolWildGroovy (Aug 1, 2016)

Viola, bass, guitar!


----------



## Diaminerre (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm piano player =3 13 years of musicial school study o__o


----------



## FelisFloof (Aug 26, 2016)

Electric violin (making myself when I have the time)


----------



## thuha123 (Sep 8, 2016)

I play on electric guitar.


----------



## SPC (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow. Everyone's got quite a list of instruments they can play. Very impressive.

As for me I play the recorder. I've mostly used the plastic version nowadays since I'm tired of going through bamboo ones that breakdown over time.  A cousin of mine taught me how to play it and thanks to that I might've started a recorder craze in gradeschool when I used it to imitate anime opening songs for a school project. That was one crazy year. Ahahaha.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 15, 2016)

Rhythm Core Alpha 2 and ReBirth are two of my main instruments. :3


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 2, 2016)

To put things simply, I play Linux laptops.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 2, 2016)

Guitar. I'm practicing the Homestuck theme right now.


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Oct 2, 2016)

Guitar & a bit of keyboard. I don't really have time and space for it Q.Q


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 2, 2016)

Skin flute :V


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 2, 2016)

I play some guitar and keyboard, learned some clarinet in grade school, but the instrument I know best is a drum set. Though I prefer singing.


----------



## Nosta (Oct 9, 2016)

Drums: Tama imperial star drums, Meinel Cymbals, Tama hardware, DW9002 bass drum pedals
Guitar: Ibenez mirco series guitar, Fender, Crate Combo Amp Twin retro series, Fender Amp
Bass: Squier P-bass, Fender rumble combo Amp 
I can also play a little piano but I don't own one.


----------



## Ōkami Opóriun (Oct 17, 2016)

i just play guitar , i won in the march of this year , from a friend
but my guitar's mark is Jennifer! ... who in this world have jennifer yet?


----------



## HOFFY (Oct 22, 2016)

Guitar, Bass, Keys, Drums. I do a bit of everything.


----------



## kemo_the_kitty (Oct 23, 2016)

I play the Bass: Squier Jazz Bass <3 My fav instrument
Also the Guitar: Epiphone LP and Schecter C-1 SGR (that is guitar is just awesome)
The keyboard/piano a little and I sing!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

Bass guitar (Ibanez), harmonica, vocals including beatbox, violin.


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Nov 4, 2016)

Violin, cello, lyre, piano, guitar, soprano recorder, and tenor recorder.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 4, 2016)

Currently trying to learn the harmonica.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Piano, General Percussion. I was learning violin in middle school, but I hated it cause my parents cheaped out on the violin and it was a bitch to tune.

I'm learning guitar for a Rivers Cuomo cosplay in a few years.

As far as Piano model I prefer. I really like my Roland KR-4500 its a non portable "intelligent piano" from the 90s that saves midis of compositions to floppy disk

I love how the keys feel tbh.
I should really get my hands on a more modern, portable keyboard though.


----------



## JM10 (Nov 21, 2016)

I play the electric guitar, slap bass guitar, saxophone, a bit of trumpet, and drums!


----------



## JM10 (Nov 21, 2016)

More specifically...
Guitar- American Fender Strat
Bass- Ibanez soundgear 4 string
Saxophone- Yamaha
Trumpet- Bach (silver) (not 100% sure what model)
Drums- Remo snare with Yamaha drums


----------



## Alfredo Max (Dec 24, 2016)

I play the Alto Sax, Bari Sax, Guitar, and Drums.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Piano, bass guitar, drums, guitar, clarinet and looking to play the strings (violin, cello, viola, ect.)


----------



## davydonovan (Dec 24, 2016)

Guitar and Organ.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 24, 2016)

Violin, viola, cello, guitar, piano, organ.

...I like string instruments. X)


----------



## Alex K (Jan 25, 2017)

I was once a get tartist myself and I would play only using my toes and shoe laces


----------



## Draig Calon (Jan 26, 2017)

I play Trumpet and a bit of Piano, the Trumpet models are the Bach Stradivarius Model 37, and the Yamaha Custom Line, I forget the model number right now... I will edit it in when I find out.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 27, 2017)

I mostly work on the composition, production and arrangement side of things, futzing about with MIDI and so forth, but I am a passable keyboardist and dabble in woodwind and mallet instruments, some bass, that sort of thing. I also sing, but anyone can sing, as you are well aware.


----------



## Generic Fox (Feb 27, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I also sing, but anyone can sing, as you are well aware.



*is king of autotune* I'm not sure I agree with you there.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 28, 2017)

That was a sly reference to a song of which I am fond, but fair.


----------



## Dewclaw Silvertail (Mar 31, 2017)

I play an acoustic guitar, but I'm still quite the noob with it lol, idk what model it Is but I'm learning


----------



## Yvvki (Mar 31, 2017)

I use to play piano for a long time and a little electric guitar. n.n


----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 31, 2017)

I play both an electric guitar and a yamaha keyboard synth.


----------



## lajm (Apr 12, 2017)

bass guitar is what I play. I'm pretty mediocre tho


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't play anything now, but I did play quite a decent amount of drums back in the day.


----------



## AustinB (Apr 14, 2017)

I play the air guitar


----------



## GigaBit (Apr 14, 2017)

Piano - Model


----------



## Surreal Mentality (Apr 24, 2017)

Guitar (2011 Gibson LP studio, 1997 Gibson LP Gem Series Emerald, 1997 Art Lutherie Wild Cherry, ) and bass (Squire 20?? frankenbass, 2004 G&L M2000)


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 24, 2017)

I play clarinet~
I was a music ed major until I switched to pre-med.


----------



## Ryxard (Apr 24, 2017)

I play alto saxophone and have played it for 5 years. I played clarinet 2 years before I switched to the saxophone.


----------



## Old Fashioned (Apr 24, 2017)

I play a 1947 Kimball upright and a 1906 Beckwith reed organ. I am also currently trying to figure out how to put my 1935 Kilgen pipe organ back together after a year and a half.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (Apr 24, 2017)

Trombone, piano


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 24, 2017)

I play the text book


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 25, 2017)

There's an Aube album entirely comprised of noises from books and paper.

Anyway, anyone else have kind of odd instruments that they really want even though they don't actually know how to play them?


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 25, 2017)

Bass guitar well, ordinary guitar badly


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 25, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Bass guitar well, ordinary guitar badly


This seems to be a thing with bassists I've known, although it's not so much "badly" as they wind up playing it like a bass and it doesn't really translate.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 25, 2017)

It works the other way around too. I've seen guitarists pick up bass guitar and play them, all cocky because they can hit all the notes and think it's easy and all the while I'm cringing as they hit the notes too hard and their timing is terrible.


----------



## Simo (Apr 25, 2017)

Used to play the piano, years ago. 

Wish I had space for one, or time to play.


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 25, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> It works the other way around too. I've seen guitarists pick up bass guitar and play them, all cocky because they can hit all the notes and think it's easy and all the while I'm cringing as they hit the notes too hard and their timing is terrible.


Scale tends to mess people up in both directions, I've noticed, but bad timing is another issue entirely. Anyone clueless enough to think that bass is easy and then display no sense of rhythm ought to be sent to the cornfield.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 27, 2017)

Well, add another item to the list for me. I now have a Mitchell Concert Ukulele, a present from my brother.


----------



## Dinosaur of the North (Apr 27, 2017)

Well for now, I just have an electric guitar (Fender Strat HSS), and a midi keyboard (Nektar Impact LX49). I'm looking to get another guitar or two later on. Don't exactly know what kind yet.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 27, 2017)

I can play almost anything, but how well is an entirely different story.


----------



## TayMalerei (Apr 27, 2017)

I used to play the flute but I lost my hole plugs for it and my hands are too small to play it without them ;__;  Oh, I got to play the piccolo while marching once, that was fun!


----------



## SwampGoat (Apr 30, 2017)

Guitar, bass guitar, piano, hammered dulcimer


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 16, 2017)

I just started on tabla yesterday.


----------



## meghayadav045 (Jul 20, 2017)

Guitar is the popular instument choosen by musician.you can buy Best Sounding Acoustic Guitar Online.


----------



## Kaki Fennec (Aug 5, 2017)

piano and keyboard (i dont know what types)


----------



## Brejvarr Ulfhedne (Aug 20, 2017)

I play drums. I don't know the brand, but I play drums.


----------



## Danskebarn (Aug 21, 2017)

Been playing the oboe for six years, my only redeeming quality


----------



## WolfNamedCoda (Aug 21, 2017)

Upright bass and bass guitar for 6 years, guitar for one, piano for about 4 months, ukulele for 5 months, and Tenor II singing for actually 2 weeks now, doing pretty well with it.


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Drums! I Play with: End Of Now and also do the recording and studio work 

I also write electronica music: The Kato Project


----------



## amkho (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a keyboard, so I kinda play it (self-taught, only 1 year-ish so not great)
I'd like to play the piano but my keyboard is 2 octaves only so...


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 9, 2017)

Oh...oh wow there's a lot for me...let's see what I can remember

Bassoon
Trumpet
Flute
Sousaphone
Bass Trombone
Clarinet
Marching Snare
Marching Quads
Also Sax
Tenor Sax
Baritone Sax
Euphonium
Bass guitar
Drum Kit
Acoustic bass
Keyboard
Congas
Steel Drums
Bass Clarinet
Shime-Daiko
Chuu-Daiko
Tsuzumi
That's all I can remember right now


----------



## Junkerfox (Sep 12, 2017)

These here


----------



## fluffthesergal (Sep 13, 2017)

Currently 8 string Guitar. Metal and Easy-Listening / Ambient


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Sep 13, 2017)

I can play a mean stethoscope.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Uh, mayonnaise


Spoiler



...I swear if that joke hasn't even been made yet. I wonder how far back the last one was


----------



## Ramraider (Nov 27, 2017)

I play piano and snyths most of my time but im currently trying to learn drums and harmonica


----------



## Graffstache (Nov 27, 2017)

Clarinet, alto saxophone, and oboe!


----------



## 134 (Nov 27, 2017)

Fürst Pless(hunting horn), and Electrical bass guitar (I'm still learning both instruments)


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

I know how to play synthesia and famitracker! Do those count?


----------



## InfinityZ (Nov 30, 2017)

The actual instruments that i know how to play are strings and piano, but i'd love to use keyboard as the synthesizer for making music.


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

I actually don't use a keyboard. Well I do, my computers keyboard I use to type this. But the piano keyboards you can hook up to synthesia I don't use. If you want to get into computerized instruments, it would be cool to start here, it's where I started... http://www.pulseboy.com/


----------



## InfinityZ (Nov 30, 2017)

Pikuhana said:


> I actually don't use a keyboard. Well I do, my computers keyboard I use to type this. But the piano keyboards you can hook up to synthesia I don't use. If you want to get into computerized instruments, it would be cool to start here, it's where I started... http://www.pulseboy.com/



Well, i would like to use the actual keyboard since it has more options and seems more easier too, and i can't even use my computer keyboard too well for it XD


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah, i am hoping to get one for my bday or christmas... I currently just use my laptop keyboard. I also want another monitor.


----------



## Pikuhana (Dec 1, 2017)

@Belatucadros Those are some interesting instruments!


----------



## --Iona-- (Dec 14, 2017)

I play the violin, piano and bell-lyre! I am admittedly not very good at the piano, but I'm improving. Currently grade 6 violin.
Trying to find something for the violin to play, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 14, 2017)

Used to play electric bass guitar, don't have much time to anymore.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 15, 2017)

I play Clarinet and Bass Clarinet 

One day, I hope i'll get the chance to play a Contrabass Clarinet


----------



## KisaHosnov (Dec 19, 2017)

I play bass guitar, sometimes I record some covers of bands I love like Boowy and B'z


----------



## Ginza (Dec 19, 2017)

I play the flute  Have for 7 years now!


----------



## Pikuhana (Dec 19, 2017)

Im learning drums from a good friend of mine right now!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2018)

I’m going to start exploring the world of synths with a Yamaha Reface CS that should be arriving today.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 22, 2018)

This little beauty's my favorite. Sounds alot like Lynyrd Skynyrds guitar in the 70s


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2018)

I recently purchased a sitar, but I might send it across the country for some bridge re-filing to get the more typical sound.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 25, 2018)

I took drum classes for a while, then I got to the keyboards. My sister also taught me the basics on guitar, and I'd do something with the flute. 

Currently most of what I use is VSTs, so I do some effort to get the articulations right.


----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 5, 2018)

I play 

Piano,
Contrabass Clarinet,
and Drums


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 5, 2018)

The keyboard is the only reasonably complicated instrument i can kind of play satisfactorily. I used to play it at school but haven't in a long time. I've got an acoustic and an electric guitar, but at the moment i'm absolutely terrible at it


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 7, 2018)

Eli the Saber-tooth Cat said:


> I play
> 
> Piano,
> Contrabass Clarinet,
> and Drums


oh my god contrabass?! Yo thats my dream instrument!


----------



## TheFurryGM (Aug 7, 2018)

I tried playing the guitar or the ocarina but I have no sense of rhythm and can't remember chords/notes for the life of me. Plus time was always and issue, so now my dream is to learn how to play the electric kazoo because that's apparently a thing!


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 5, 2018)

Electric Guitar
Piano
singing
violin


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m a drummer!!! However I can’t travel (in 8th grade) and nobody wants to either be in a band with me or likes the music I like. I use a Yamaha DTX 450 and a Fogibly (custom[i like it way better that the DTX.])


----------



## Deathless (Sep 17, 2018)

TheRazzDazzler0w0 said:


> I’m a drummer!!! However I can’t travel (in 8th grade) and nobody wants to either be in a band with me or likes the music I like. I use a Yamaha DTX 450 and a Fogibly (custom[i like it way better that the DTX.])


Do you play double bass?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 17, 2018)

Well I try to sing. I cannot play on instruments


----------



## kidchameleon (Sep 17, 2018)

I think right now the only instrument I can play would be "voice". Been so long since I've picked anything up, I think assuming I could still play would be a bit optimistic.

In the past though, I used to be decent with guitar, stylophone, keyboard and cornet.

Been wanting to get back into keyboard past couple of years, but it's the one I'm _most _definitely rusty with, and feel like I'd need a proper teacher to get me back on track with it - but haven't been able to find one nearby.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 17, 2018)

I used to play the trumpet back in high school. I still probably can if I can get my hands on one.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 17, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I used to play the trumpet back in high school. I still probably can if I can get my hands on one.



I could never forget that.  I still dust mine  off a bit and play it from time to time.  

Though I can only do it for a few minutes now a days cause my lips aren’t used to it anymore


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 17, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> Do you play double bass?


No, I want to though...


----------



## Deathless (Sep 17, 2018)

TheRazzDazzler0w0 said:


> No, I want to though...


I plan on taking drum lessons sooner or later! I have my heart set on mastering double bass! Good luck with your drumming though! Practice makes perfect!


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 17, 2018)

Rock on!


----------



## MusicFox (Oct 23, 2018)

I have too many instruments that I won't list them all here, but I'll list my current setup:
Guitar (Electric):
Ibanez JEM 7V, using Line 6 Spider IV amplifier, FB MII shortboard, green Star Pick/Tortex pick, Ernie Ball Paradigm.
Guitar (Acoustic):
Yamaha SLG (Tuned a half-step down) Setup same as above.

Bass:
MusicMan StingRay 5, using Crate amplifier.

Keyboard:
Casio WK-6500


----------



## unafraidstorm (Nov 29, 2018)

Demensa said:


> So, I was thinking of starting an updated list of what instruments people play as well as what specific model of instrument they use.  (Especially for guitarists and keyboard players, etc.)
> For example, someone might post:
> 
> 
> ...



I play guitar, bass and just started piano
I own a Fender Squier affinity Strat ( which im currently rebuilding with new neck, pickups and other hardware), and a Gibson SG 2017 Special and a Yamaha EZ-220


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

At the moment I only play piano. I used to play guitar as well, but that kinda died eventually. I'd still like to play but I have no motivation to do so.


----------



## davydonovan (Dec 20, 2018)

You know I'm very surprised that no one had put they play the cow bell oror kazoo. lol


----------



## furryswag (Jan 5, 2019)

I do a little on the Bass and the Keys


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 5, 2019)

I know how to play the trumpet and a little bit of the guitar


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 5, 2019)

The violin and a little acoustic guitar, also the mouth harp but I don't really count that.


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

I use my laptop (Image-Line FL Studio, Xfer Serum)


----------



## Scots (Feb 17, 2019)

Drums! And a lot of them. Double bass Tama with tons of cymbals. I am also learning bass and can play a little violin. I can play timpani very well. And lastly vocals.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)

i used to play the baritone in the band, then i switched schools, so now i play the piano


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 17, 2019)

My main instrument of choice is the violin, which I have been playing for about 9 years. I also play the piano and, if it counts, I sing.


----------



## Aznig (Feb 17, 2019)

The flute! Been playing for eight years :3


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Feb 17, 2019)

I play an all matte black electric guitar and a dark matte red Spanish guitar.

...in my mind when I pop on Spotify..


----------



## KlausFlouride (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm a semi-professional bass player. I formerly had a Shen 3/4 scale upright and a German bow of unknown origin for double bass stuff, now all i've got is a 1977 Alembic Series 1 short scale, and a 64' Reissue Fender Jazz both consistently strung with Dunlop Super-Bright steel rounds. I usually play through a Gallien-Krueger MB800 head through a 115 RBH cabinet with a SansAmp RPM and an MXR Studio Compressor in the front of the signal path. Every once in a while i'll use chorus, octave, and distortion, but I mostly prefer a clean, high-fidelity, piano-like tone. Sometimes I double with rhythm guitar, in which case I use a 1986 54' Stratocaster Reissue through a 74 Fender Twin Silverface Reverb (Which also acts as a second, treble amp if I use the Alembic bass's stereo capability). If you can't tell, i'm quite the gearhead.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

I play the flute, a Jupiter something-or-other. The flute. Is. My. Life. I never stop playing LoZ and various other game OST, because that's just what I'm into. I have done grade 8, and it's amazing to just pick up my flute and dish out whatever OST I want to, even one's I've never tried to play or learn before


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

NOOOOOOO!

Ones, not one's

Sorry, you're speaking to the official grammar police here


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

I play Guitar, Keyboard/Piano, Ocarina, Recorder


----------



## Furow (Mar 30, 2019)

Plain guitarist here with no clue about music theory. Still having fun though!


----------



## Foge100/Frosti The Fox (Apr 3, 2019)

I play a Yamaha Alto Saxophone


----------



## Atlantis (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a guitar, and occasionally play with it. 
And piano


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jun 8, 2019)

Clarinet... and some keyboard..


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 9, 2019)

Can I count my voice as an instrument?


----------



## Keefur (Jun 9, 2019)

I used to pick 5 string banjo, tenor banjo, and mandolin, but I lost my left index finger in an accident and don't play anymore.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jun 10, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Can I count my voice as an instrument?


Yes...


----------



## Joni (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 10, 2019)

Joni said:


> View attachment 63670


Yes Patrick, Awoo is an instrument. The key is harmonizing with the other Awoos


----------



## zeusaphone (Jun 29, 2019)

I like to play the electric guitar and the keyboard.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

bassoon


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 29, 2019)

Me: Piano
My sonas, play nothing except for Fen'ekh, she plays a flute


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 21, 2019)

vocals and bongos/hambone


----------



## Faustus (Aug 22, 2019)

Jew's harp and theremin. Not at the same time. Although technically, I suppose I could.


----------



## blue sky love (Sep 7, 2019)

ThE KaZoO


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 7, 2019)

I just got a kalimba.


----------



## JSaarinen (Oct 23, 2019)

I play french horn primarily, then cornet, piano, tuba and bass trombone on the side.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 23, 2019)

Okay, I'm going to come clean and confess that I never had any training on any of the instruments I have, and just noodle around


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Oct 24, 2019)

Is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 24, 2019)

Used to play the banjo, back when I had more nimble fingers, find it a bit difficult now XD 

I have a guitar though now, but I have barely used it yet! Would love to learn it!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

I play Violin (standard and electric), viola, cello(standard and electric), bass, double bass, piano and the like.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 28, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> I play Violin (standard and electric), viola, cello(standard and electric), bass, double bass, piano and the like.



This is too many instruments


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

i play more than that lol


i also play bass clarinet, clarinet, and ukelele 9if that counts)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 28, 2019)

I have played many things, but I am mainly playing electric bass now. That's what I play in my band, and I love creating my own bass lines.

Secondary instruments are guitar, piano, trumpet/cornet, and vocals.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

thats really cool! i used to play electric bass but i like the classical tone better of a regular bass.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 28, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> thats really cool! i used to play electric bass but i like the classical tone better of a regular bass.



I'd love a double bass, but good ones are expensive, and cheap ones aren't good.
I have a fretless electric and I really enjoy playing it over the fretted basses.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

i am blessed with money, so i can afford things. my double bass is a rent to own tho because its a 130k one lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 28, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> i am blessed with money, so i can afford things. my double bass is a rent to own tho because its a 130k one lol



Holy cats, that's more than my house.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

hah its stressful to own and maintain like a house too!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

the most valuble instrument though, would be a violin that i had custom made for me, and that was about 200k, but my grandparents paid for half and i traded a 1969 corvette for the other half lol!


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 29, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> the most valuble instrument though, would be a violin that i had custom made for me, and that was about 200k, but my grandparents paid for half and i traded a 1969 corvette for the other half lol!


What the heck... my god.. thats...like  ummm... 1mil in pln... thats so wierd... heck....


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

im very blessed monatarily (and yet i want to own nothing and live in the back of my car) and my grandparents buy basically anything i want for me, except cars. i have too many of those and i restore them so it might be a 1000 dollar car when i buy it, but i restore it and sell it for a ton more. but yeah its pretty cool, i guess.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 29, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> im very blessed monatarily (and yet i want to own nothing and live in the back of my car) and my grandparents buy basically anything i want for me, except cars. i have too many of those and i restore them so it might be a 1000 dollar car when i buy it, but i restore it and sell it for a ton more. but yeah its pretty cool, i guess.


I mean.. its a lot of money... I really would like that much money.. And buy some pro software for making music and all... its kinda amazing that there are that rich ppl out there...


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

haha i just got lucky. i would rather have like cool friends, and my real family, and stuff like that. having expensive things just makes people dislike you.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 29, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> haha i just got lucky. i would rather have like cool friends, and my real family, and stuff like that. having expensive things just makes people dislike you.


Thats not.. true... Only when you show them that youre that rich... god damn...


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

whll then how come i have 0 friends?


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 29, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> whll then how come i have 0 friends?


It's not that.. I have no real friends too and I am not rich at all..


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

i can relate kinda. my real parents were killed in a car wreck while i lived in russia and that was before my grandparents tried to "woo" me with shit i didnt need. if u need a friend, im happy to talk!


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

so yeah. ANYWAYS. can i change the topic? this is bringing up bad memories for me.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 29, 2019)

I play other people's emotions.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I play other people's emotions.


whad do u mean?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 29, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> whad do u mean?



Nothing constructive. I'm english and live in snark.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 29, 2019)

hm.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Jan 27, 2020)

Dropping back into this thread to add viola to the list of instruments I now play. It's uncomfortable to hold for sure, but it makes a beautiful sound.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Feb 8, 2020)

@EmeraldX  i can relate


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 8, 2020)

I just added a Behringer DeepMind 12 to my collection. A great synth at a reasonable price


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 20, 2020)

I used to play Harmonica. Got good, then lost it...


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 20, 2020)

I used to play the flute in the harmonica but I gave up on both of those and I rather play the ukulele.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 5, 2020)

Guitar, both electric and accoustic, and have preformed as a street musician for nearly five years. I love it, too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 8, 2020)

I'm officially learning sitar from a teacher in India via Skype


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (May 8, 2020)

I learned to play the trumpet in middle school


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 8, 2020)

Guitar, drums, piano, organ, reorder


----------



## Deathless (May 8, 2020)

Finally learning the bass! A good friend of mine said he would teach me and answer any questions I have about it, which made me finally be able to learn!


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 8, 2020)

Piano, guitar, tin whistle, melodica


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

I play the Trumpet and Piano. I used to play trombone and french horn, but I forgot how how. Haven't been around those ina  minute. But the piano is the main, and trumpet is second.


----------



## TurboPunk (May 26, 2020)

I can play both guitar and bass, though at a very amateur proficiency, and my vocal work is passable, but I don’t shy from that either.

My main rig is a 93 Mexican Fender Stratocaster. I’m looking to add, currently highly interested in picking up a 60s era Mosrite, similar to the one used by Johnny Ramone of the Ramones. Priced out of my range.

Hit me up if you have anything at all to sell.


----------



## cowboi (May 26, 2020)

I was a band nerd and dabbled in woodwind instruments (saxophone, contra-bass clarinet, flute) before going to brass (euphonium, trombone) and am learning trumpet right now! Can also play piano decently and can fudge an easy enough song on guitar :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2020)

I'm about to have an antique Afghan tambur made 70 years ago. They're really hard to find since the Taliban destroyed most musical instruments when they came to power.


----------



## Manny (May 26, 2020)

I play harmonica


----------



## RatNestMcgee (Jun 8, 2020)

*Re: What instruments do you play?*

Double bass, viola, drums, theremin!


----------



## katalistik (Jun 16, 2020)

Been playing guitar for a few months now.  I'm improving slowly


----------



## hardman13 (Jun 27, 2020)

I've tried to play lots of different instruments over the years, but my voice is the only tried and tested one that I'm happy with. And yes, voice is an instrument.


----------



## Red Racoon (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m a boring old pianist. 

Although, supposedly  I was weird as I started playing at 20 as I did not enjoy music as a child. I’ve been playing’ for around 16 years and still have lessons! 

 I’m just about to start my ABRSM grade 4 this year on the new syllabus. Considering I have massive performance anxiety, that should be absolutely terrifying.


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Jul 18, 2020)

I just play viola. I rent at the moment and it is a Wolfgang Raub 2010 viola!

And yes, violists are pretty kooky


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

I play guitar, piano, bass, drums, harmonica and I can sing. (Does my voice count as an instrument?)
How difficult is it to hold an instrument as a Dragon: answer is VERY


----------



## Faustus (Oct 21, 2020)

I recently built myself a Ghost Catcher, since it's almost Hallowe'en, and I'm teaching myself to play:




(p.s. that's not me!)


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 21, 2020)

What an awesome name for an instrument


----------



## Faustus (Oct 22, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> What an awesome name for an instrument


It's a Siberian shamanic tool, they believe it attracts the spirits of the dead. Sounds kinda spooky, too.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 22, 2020)

I play multiple things from what I know. The first is Trumpet, which I've been playing since middle school. Second is the Trombone, also middle school. Third is the French Horn, fourth is the Mellophone, (A French Horn of the sorts, but made for marching bands), and last but not least, the piano, possibly my favorite of them all.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 13, 2020)

Been years since I touched an instrument but have played a few.

Played cello for 12yrs. At my best I was part of my highschool's orchestra, chamber orchestra, and pit orchestra for the theatre department's plays. 

I played bass guitar for several years and piano for 2.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 23, 2020)

My Afghan Tambur has finally arrived!


----------



## Citus (Nov 24, 2020)

I play Bass Guitar: Ibanez GSR 180 and Ibanez Sr300eb


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 7, 2020)

Re: What instruments do you play?

I play the violin (badly.)


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 8, 2020)

If we're excluding singing, which I do reasonably well (enough to win a prize at a Karaoke contest twice), then I play the following, ranked from professionally to can get basic melodies out:

- Bassoon / Contrabassoon
- Oboe / Cor Anglais
- Bagpipes
- Saxophone
- Clarinet / Bass Clarinet


----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2020)

I play several things but I don't know how to list them all!

Electric guitar: Epiphone E-Series Basher
Westone Dimension IV
Squier Bullet
S101 knockoff strat (this is actually one of my most used, did a bunch of mods to it myself, including rolling the fret edges)
Laguna, a guitar I don't know too much about, with custom pickups installed. Can't find a model.
FLYING, some cheap chinese guitar with a licensed Floyd Rose system (I'm thinking about gutting it, filling the wood and replacing it with a standard stopbar tailpiece like on my Basher, I really hate the Floyd Rose system.)

Acoustic Guitar: Montana branded acoustic (can't find a lot of information)
A Fender acoustic-electric that I always have in a hard case
Yamage FG-75
Fretlight 400-S (I honestly can't read it, it's half worn away)

Bass: Some junky First Act I picked up for $20 at a pawn store that gets the job done
An unbranded Telecaster-looking short-scale bass

I know even less about these ones --
Banjo: Harmony Reso-tone from the 60's
Mandolin: Rogue ... Not sure on the model number, but it's for sale for $50 or so everywhere
Ukulele: Unbranded

What I'm buying if they're still at the pawn shop when I go next week: A tobacco burst Epiphone Les Paul Studio, and if that's not there, an Epiphone SG Studio, and if that's not there, a Dean 5 string bass that has been there for months.


----------



## Davedd (Dec 23, 2020)

I play pretty good keyboard and very bad guitar.  My keyboard's a casio but I use it as a midi controller for VSTs most of the time.

If you're into synthesizers, check out VCV Rack.  Its a free, open-source modular synth emulator that I absolutely love.


----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 23, 2020)

I play meh electric bass and very meh piano! 
I do however, love playing with synthesizers and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Hikarty (Jan 14, 2021)

Music is a side thing for me as I'm not focused on it but I kind of play Spanish guitar and kalimba! learning on both of these. I also got an harmonica, which I hope to learn to play soon too


----------



## BassFoxBoog (Apr 29, 2021)

Bass guitar oh yeah
Don’t get me playing my Ramones I won’t stop
Maybe for a lil janes addiction


----------



## Shalyen (May 5, 2021)

I play at wildly varying levels of skill:
Harp
Violin
Tin/Penny Whistle
Ocarina

Harp is my main instrument though and the only one I'd say I'm any decent at.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 5, 2021)

I had a custom sitar based on my borb sona made, and it looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## Erix (May 6, 2021)

I saw someone else say it, and I think it fit me too. My vocals are the only instrument that’s somewhat decent that I got heh


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

various bassoons


----------



## wolfie smith (May 8, 2021)

Learning the Tuba


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

Guitar and drums


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 29, 2021)

I'm on a sentimental relationship with my Jackson guitar


----------



## Rimna (Jun 4, 2021)

Learning is a far stretch but I'm... trying the classical guitar.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 18, 2021)

I have and can play euphonium, I can read tab on guitar and some movements like hammer on's. I can read sheet music so also piano and xylophone, and finally I know how to play a chanter but can't read bagpipe music without outside help.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 19, 2021)

Wow that's quite a list of musician furz there! Impressive! OwO

But I personally think it'd be easier to make it listed alphabetically for the ease of searching for who you want! >p<

And now that I've seen the list a bit... I suppose the lips whistle won't count, yeah? I can play it nonstop inhaling and exhaling til the finish of a song.... Ah nevermind!

This thread intrigued me simply because I do composing via digital composing apps.. The file is midi! >w< Shame I never stick to a solid playable instrument...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 6, 2021)

In addition to learning sitar and dilruba, I'll be picking up sarod soon.


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 9, 2022)

Does it count if I'm a lead singer? Is that an instrument? I can kinda play guitar as well


----------



## Asher the Panther (May 21, 2022)

I'm a percussionist, but specifically I specialize in drum-set, marching snare, and accessory percussion (for musicals).
I have also sung but I'm not fond of being a tenor so, yeah...


----------



## GottyFox (May 23, 2022)

Keyboard, I like the Hammond style ones.


----------



## Frisky17532 (Jun 13, 2022)

modular synth


----------



## Deleted member 159133 (Jul 27, 2022)

DenzyBaby said:


> *Re: What instruments do you play?*
> 
> I like to play piano in my leisure time. Most of the time I play classic and melodies.


yeah i also played like the piano at my grandparents house i mean if i can actually i will post like the pitcure of this piano i mean looks so classy and old, my grandparents say that this was a very old piano that came from more mpre older family its like 100 years old but still works good tho.

i wanted to reply to this demensa but the error came up saying that make the post has to less tha 100000 letters in it xd ye

Edit: checking for grammar mistakes.


----------



## Tacoshark (Aug 2, 2022)

Got a hurdy gurdy coming my way


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 15, 2022)

I play the drums (set, not marching or percussion)


----------



## Pomorek (Nov 24, 2022)

Does Emotional Titanic Flute count?
If I tried, it would sound no better than this.


----------



## Rimna (Nov 24, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Learning is a far stretch but I'm... trying the classical guitar.



My classical guitar is dead.

I play an electric one now. I know how to play like idk... 3 songs? I'm basically a genius at this point.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 10, 2022)

Acoustic guitar, but on the lowest level


----------



## redhusky (Dec 10, 2022)

Mom tried to make me play the piano YEARS ago in grade school. I was more of a singer, really.


----------



## WhiteFur (Dec 10, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Mom tried to make me play the piano YEARS ago in grade school. I was more of a singer, really.


Don’t remind me about those piano years mate…*shivers at the traumatic memories*


----------



## redhusky (Dec 11, 2022)

WhiteFur said:


> Don’t remind me about those piano years mate…*shivers at the traumatic memories*


Someone who understands.... T_T


----------



## Karviniya (Dec 12, 2022)

Bass guitar forever! ^^ and some drums accordion


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 12, 2022)

Acoustic Guitar physically... but anything digitally


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 13, 2022)

I haven’t played an instrument in years, but I used to be decent at ukulele and I want to pick up acoustic guitar and violin again!


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 21, 2022)

I am learning how to play the  lyre in free time. I couldn't get a harp too big atm. :c


----------

